# OOC: City of the Spider Queen [Full]



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

I am thinking of starting up the City of the Spider Queen adventure. So the question is, are there anyone here who wants to play? 

I'll want 4 players who are somewhat familiar with the rules, since this will be a 10th level party, and each character has to fill up one of the roles:

Warrior - Silentspace
Healer/Priest - Ankh-Morpork Guard
Mage - Dakkareth
Thief - DemonAtheist
1st alternate - johnsemlak

Sources I'll allow:
Core books
Monster Manual 2 (ASK first!)
Monsters Manual 3 (ASK first!)
Complete Warrior
Complete Divine
Savage Species (ASK first!)
Draconomicon
Vile Darkness (ASK first!)
Exalted deeds
Arms & Equipment
3.0 splatbooks (defenders of faith, master of wild, song and silence, sword and fist, tome and blood)
Forgotten Realms CS
Faiths and Pantheons
Magic of Fareun
Races of Faerun
Things from Unearthed Arcana: Racial variants, bloodlines, class variants, defence bonus (Everyone will be using this!). If you want something else from UA, ASK first!
Gestalt characters: I'll allow a total of 5 levels of gestalt. Core classes only, no fighter/weapons master, cleric/dweomerkeeper etc! Again, ASK first!

When you have an idea of what you want to play, run it through me first. 
I want a "level-by-level character progression-chart" of your character.

Character creation:
34 point buy, or I can roll up for you.
ECL 10. (45000 XP)
50.000 gp worth of equipment + 1 special item/power/ability/whatever that will be kinda your characters trademark. Use your imagination! You need a good reason for having this item/power/etc, work it into your story/background.
HP: I will be rolling this for you. 
Defence bonus: Depends on your character, run this by me aswell.
If you have any item creation feats, you'll get 4500 XP to play around with (these are for item creation purposes only, and will mysteriously go away after character creation.)


----------



## Someone (Oct 3, 2004)

Damn, I´m in too many games already. But now that I´m here, can I ask you if you´re going to continue in the "under strange stars" game?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Damn, I´m in too many games already. But now that I´m here, can I ask you if you´re going to continue in the "under strange stars" game?




Umm... I was wondering what happened to that game.... seems like I somehow deleted the subscription... If its not too late to jump in again, I'd love to!


----------



## Someone (Oct 3, 2004)

No, you´ll find it in the first page. 

Also, there´s a player looking for a 3.5 forgotten realms game in this forum. I´ll post a link for him.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

I'd like to play!  I'm thinking of a Dervish (CW)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 3, 2004)

I'd like to play in this...character wise, thinking about maybe a Cleric/Dracolyte or some form of Cleric...


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm not sure, whether I can sustain a pace greater than one post per day, but I'd like to give it a try. Wizard or Sorcerer probably.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

Both Dervish and Dracolyte are OK.

As for the more than one post a day, dont worry, I myself will probably seldom be able to post more than once a day!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

what are the creation rules?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> what are the creation rules?




Look at first post.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 3, 2004)

Currently I'm considering a human necromancer, lawful neutral and mainly interested in the workings of life and the mysteries of undeath. He's currently in the Wanderjahr mandatory to students at his academy and thus wandering about with different groups of adventurers, seeking to broaden his horizon. 

His 'trademark' is a set of three grey scars on his left cheek going from temple through the eye to the chin, curtesy of a greater shadow he met in the academy's final test. CLosing his healthy eye he can see the auras of the living and undead as per detect living/undead in the third round and general features like walls; detailed sight is not possible.

(first draft, more later)


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> His 'trademark' is a set of three grey scars on his left cheek going from temple through the eye to the chin, curtesy of a greater shadow he met in the academy's final test. CLosing his healthy eye he can see the auras of the living and undead as per detect living/undead in the third round and general features like walls; detailed sight is not possible.





Sounds great! Just what I was aiming at!


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 3, 2004)

i would like to fill the theif role

I'm thinking a tiefling ranger (with a level of rogue for trapfinding) that in his childhood ran from his     -filled village into the woods to get away from the misunderstanding and on-sight mistrust.  After years in the forests, this became a general mistrust of people in general, not just humans.  What companionship he had was from animals only, so he feels a bond with nearly all animals and will do nearly anything to protect them from the cruelty of humans and others.  

As such, while not necessarily evil, he isn't good either.  Animals are at the top of his priorities, then self preservation, and everything else fights for third.  Also, while he mistrusts everyone, he is not incapable of it, but it would take much in the way of time to gain this status.

As to why he is a rogue...he has some experience having to sneak into villages unnoticed, to steal tools, food, and a tankard of ale every once in a while.  This has given him a good amount


As to special ability...because of his extraplanar origins, he kept some of the telepath that demons have naturally.  However, this manifested itself as an ability to speak telepathically will ANIMALS within 100 feet, and to have them speak back if they choose, even if they cannot normally speak telepathically.  This would function as a constant speak with animals spell with no verbal communication.  He has to be aware of the animal and cannot simply speak out with his mind.  The animal, however, has no choice on whether to hear the message, only whether to respond or not.


I can give you more background info if you want, and i can also give you that level by level run down of the character, but since no one posted that i figured id wait for  a go sign.


hope this is what you wanted!


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> i would like to fill the theif role
> 
> I'm thinking a tiefling ranger (with a level of rogue for trapfinding) that in his childhood ran from his     -filled village into the woods to get away from the misunderstanding and on-sight mistrust.  After years in the forests, this became a general mistrust of people in general, not just humans.  What companionship he had was from animals only, so he feels a bond with nearly all animals and will do nearly anything to protect them from the cruelty of humans and others.
> 
> ...




Looks good. However, you'll lack sorely when it comes to trap-disabling, considering you're the partys thief... You might consider using the 5 gestalt levels for ranger/rogue. Only a suggestion though.


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 3, 2004)

Wow, this one filled up fast.  I would have liked to try; Can I have a spot of someone drops out?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

Sure, you're an alternate.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

Rayex, a question about the Gestalt levels...  Does that mean, DemonAtheist can be Ranger 10/Rogue 5, at a class level of 10?

Also, how about you give us a choice between a rolled set of stats and point buy?   

Edit: I mean, can you roll a set of stats for us then let us choose between that and point buy?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 3, 2004)

I've been playing with ideas more...an I think I'm going to stat up a Water Genasi Cleric of Istishia. I doubt I'll lean towards Dracolyte with this one, but its possible. I'll get this statted up and background/etc in a little while...probably later tonight, but might be tommorrow.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Rayex, a question about the Gestalt levels...  Does that mean, DemonAtheist can be Ranger 10/Rogue 5, at a class level of 10?
> 
> Also, how about you give us a choice between a rolled set of stats and point buy?
> 
> Edit: I mean, can you roll a set of stats for us then let us choose between that and point buy?





Yes. He'll have 5 levels of Ranger/Rogue, and 5 levels of Ranger (or a prestige class if he wants)

As for the stats, yes again. I did this in another game, and 2 of 4 chose just to go with the point buy (have no idea why!), but I'll roll, and if you'd rather go with point buy, its up to you. I will roll different for each of you, so some differences between you are bound to happen. Statwise, that is.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Yes. He'll have 5 levels of Ranger/Rogue, and 5 levels of Ranger (or a prestige class if he wants)
> 
> As for the stats, yes again. I did this in another game, and 2 of 4 chose just to go with the point buy (have no idea why!), but I'll roll, and if you'd rather go with point buy, its up to you. I will roll different for each of you, so some differences between you are bound to happen. Statwise, that is.




Cool!  Could you roll stats for me then?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Cool!  Could you roll stats for me then?





Here you go: 12, 13, 13, 14, 16, 17 = 43 point


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 3, 2004)

I'll ask for some stat rolls too 


EDIT: Oh! And are we using Player's Guide to Faerun when it comes to Regional Feats, Updated Realms stuff, etc?


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 3, 2004)

i as well

edit: also, how much metagaming do you want in character creation?  seeing as how its called city of the spiderqueen, i could buy 50 elf bane arrows, but that seems kind of cheesy.  Same with picking elf as my favored enemy.  How do you feel about this kind of stuff?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'll ask for some stat rolls too
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh! And are we using Player's Guide to Faerun when it comes to Regional Feats, Updated Realms stuff, etc?




Stats: 10, 11, 14, 15, 16, 17 = 42 points

I dont have the Players Guide to Faerun - yet. But if you want to use it, just give me some info on what you'll use.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 3, 2004)

*Merion "Greystreak"* _Sinfad_ 

(First his normal name, second the nickname used by his friends and third his true name)

Stats using 34 point buy:

```
Str	9	9	cost: 1
Dex	10	10	cost: 2
Con	14	14	cost: 6
Int	18 +2	20	cost: 16
Wis	12	12	cost: 4
Cha	13	13	cost: 5
                      sum: 34
```

the +2 are the two ability increases at 4th and 8th level.

Also I don't have AU - what's this with defense bonus?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> i as well
> 
> edit: also, how much metagaming do you want in character creation?  seeing as how its called city of the spiderqueen, i could buy 50 elf bane arrows, but that seems kind of cheesy.  Same with picking elf as my favored enemy.  How do you feel about this kind of stuff?





Stats: 10, 12, 13, 15, 16, 17 = 42 points


As for the rest, its up to you. If you want elfs as your favored enemy, thats fine, but it should be obvious from your backstory why you chose elf. (same for the rest of the favored enemies, for that sake.)


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> I don't have AU - what's this with defense bonus?
> 
> Stats using 34 point buy:
> 
> ...





the defense bonus is a bonus to your AC depending on your class and level. Where Base attack bonus show how you get better at dealing damage when rising in level, defense bonus show how you get better at avoiding damage when rising in level.

Stats looks good.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 3, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Stats: 10, 11, 14, 15, 16, 17 = 42 points
> 
> I dont have the Players Guide to Faerun - yet. But if you want to use it, just give me some info on what you'll use.



 Well, since Regions and Regional Feats pretty much changed completely, it really needs to be one or the other. I'll just go with FRCS region rules since it makes things easier. I don't think there's anything out of PGtF that I want to use that much...I was just wondering which set up of Regional Feats to use.

Off to build the PC.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well, since Regions and Regional Feats pretty much changed completely, it really needs to be one or the other. I'll just go with FRCS region rules since it makes things easier. I don't think there's anything out of PGtF that I want to use that much...I was just wondering which set up of Regional Feats to use.
> 
> Off to build the PC.




Then stick with FRCS, since thats the one I've got.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 3, 2004)

Mmhh, so do I get a defense bonus just like that for being a 10th level wizard or are there other factors involved?

Also as necromancer I would like to invest in the heal skill representing the application of his knowledge of the body - any chance of it becoming a class skill? (played so much NWN, that I pretty much assumed it was. oops :s)

Also expertise in the matters of death, the soul and necromancy would fall under knowledge: arcana, right?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Mmhh, so do I get a defense bonus just like that for being a 10th level wizard or are there other factors involved?
> 
> Also as necromancer I would like to invest in the heal skill representing the application of his knowledge of the body - any chance of it becoming a class skill? (played so much NWN, that I pretty much assumed it was. oops :s)
> 
> Also expertise in the matters of death, the soul and necromancy would fall under knowledge: arcana, right?




The defense bonus dont stack with armor bonus, so if you've got armor, then you'd get either armor of defense bonus, wichever is highest. A 10th level wizard have a Defense Bonus of +5

Sure, consider Heal a Class Skill.

I think Knowledge (Necromancy) would also be apropriate. (5 ranks in Knowledge (Necromancy) give a +2 synergy bonus when dealing with damage delt by undead creatures and necromancy spells.) 
Or something like that.

Also, in Unearthed Arcana there are some wizard variants... one is the Domain Wizard. A Domain Wizard cannot be a Specializt Wizard. In exchange for the versality given up by specializing in a domain instead of an entire school, the domain wizard casts his chosen spells with increased power.
It works like the domain system of a Cleric. You get a list of spells, in your case the spells from the Necromancy Domain. You add these spells automatically to your list of known spells as soon as you are able to cast it. Domain spells do not count against your two spells known per wizard level. You also cast the spells from your domain at +1 CL. You can cast one extra spell per spell level, wich must be filled by the domain spell. 
And you do not need to select any prohibited schools.

Another variant is the Specialist Variant. In your case a Necromancer. Instead of a Familiar, you'll get a Skeleton Minion.
Instead of gaining bonus spells as a wizard, you get more resistant to some of the attacks that undead usually use, like ability damage, ability drain, disease, stun.
Instead of gaining additional spells per day for being a specialist wizard, you create stronger undead than usual...


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 3, 2004)

Edit: If reading, please ignore this character sheet...the corrected version is found on page four


Here be my character sheet

Hazrael Evanor, Tiefling Rog 1/Rgr 8

attributes: (current, modifier, (base))

HP: 6 + 8d8 + 27

str: 14 / +2 /  (13)
dex: 22 / +6 / (17)
con: 16 / +3 / (16)
int: 17 / +3 /   (15)
wis: 12 / +1 /  (12)
cha: 8 / -1 /   (10)

saves: F9/R14/W5

AC: 24 (7 armor, 6 dex, 1 bracers) flatfooted:19, touch: 16
BAB: +8/+3

Belongings: +3 Darkwood Composite Longbow (+2 str), masterwork shortsword, +3 Shadow Mithral Chain shirt, gloves of dexterity +2, Bracers of Armor +1, Cloak of Resistance +2, Boots of Speed, masterwork thieves' tools, healer's kit, crowbar, 3 bags of caltrops, 3 potions of cure moderate wounds, 20 silver arrows, 20 coldiron arrows, backpack, waterskin, 148 gold

Composite Longbow: +18/+13  1d8+5

Abilities: sneak attack 1d6, trapfinding, favored enemies (humans +4, undead +2), woodland stride, swift tracker, darkness 1/day, resist fire/light/cold 5, darkvision 60 ft

Feats: point blank shot, track, rapid shot, precise shot, endurance, weapon focus: longbow, manyshot, nimble fingers

Skills: balance +11, bluff +1, disable device +18, handle animal +10, hide +26, heal +7,  knowledge(geography) +8, listen +8, move silently +13, open lock +21, search +16, sense motive +6, spot +11, survival +14

languages: infernal, common, elven, draconic, sylvan


animal companion: Erin, a hawk

hd: 3d8
ac: 20
saves: F3/R5/W5
abilities: evasion, share spells
tricks: attack, seek, heel, fetch, down
attack: +6 (1d6-1)
skills: spot +14, listen +2



argh i think thats everything, ill type up additional character info if needed or anything i left out

edit: i didnt add defense bonus, ill go to borders tonight and read UA.  also, stlvan isnt a typical bonus language, is this okay?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm creating Rashak Varin, a male human Barbarian 1/Fighter 4/Rogue 5/Dervish 5.

He has no skills in opening locks, disabling devices, or search.  He's focused on dervishy/swashbuckler/ranger-ish skills (balance, bluff, climb, hide, jump, listen, move silently, sense motive, spot, swim, tumble-type stuff).

Rashak was born a slave in the Underdark (as a Barbarian 1/Rogue 1).  He was a spirited child, and often struggled or fought with his drow captors.  The drow did not kill him, however, as he was a young child and he had the physical potential to be a good slave.  He just needed to be broken in.  As punishment, he was often kept in complete darkness.  In the utter blackness of the Underdark, Rashak started to develop extraordinary senses.  Perhaps he has some dragon blood in him.  But whatever the reason, Rashak gained a dragon's Keen Senses and Blindsense.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

DemonAtheist, Rayex is giving us 5 Gestalt levels, if you want them


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

I want you all to use this (See attachment) when statting up your characters.

As for your character, there is a couple of things:
Your HP total is 77 HP.
Bracers of Armor dont stack with your armor.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

*Rashak Varin
Male Human
Barbarian 1/Fighter 4/Rogue 5/Dervish 5*
(Level 10 with 5 Gestalt Classes)
*Alignment:* Neutral
*Height:* 5'11"
*Weight:* 170 lb.
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Bronze
*Eyes:* Black
*Age:* 17

*Region:* Drow Elf
*Deity:* Eilistraee

*Experience:* 45,000

*Str:* 22 (+6) [17 rolled, +2 levels, +3 Belt]  
*Dex:* 17 (+3) [14 rolled, +3 gloves]
*Con:* 16 (+3) [16 rolled] 
*Int:* 12 (+1) [12 rolled]  
*Wis:* 13 (+1) [13 rolled] 
*Cha:* 13 (+1) [13 rolled] 
_Rolled Stats: 12, 13, 13, 14, 16, 17 = 43 point_

*Hit Dice:* 1d12 +9d10 +30
*HP:* 105
*AC:* 25, touch 25, flat 25 (29 vs AoOs, +1 vs Traps) [+9 Class Defense Bonus, +2 Dervish AC Bonus, +3 Dex, +1 Ring]
*Init:* +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 50 ft [Base 40 (Barbarian) +10 enhancement (Dervish)]
*Armor Check Penalty:* -0

*Saves:*
Fort +13 [+8 base, +3 Con, +2 vest]
Ref  +14 (+1 vs Traps) [+9 base, +3 Dex, +2 vest]
Will  +9 [+6 base, +1 Wis, +2 vest]

*BAB:* +10
*Grapple:* +14
*Melee Atk (Two-handed):* +19 (1d6+13, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar)
*Ranged Atk:* +16 (1d8+6, x3, 110r, composite longbow [+6 Str bonus])
*Full Atk (Two-handed):* +19/+14 (1d6+13, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar)
*Full Atk (TWF):* +17/+12 (1d6+10, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar) and +17/+12 (1d6+7, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar)
*Full Atk (Whirling Frenzy, two-handed):* +21/+16 (1d6+16, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar)
*Full Atk (Whirling Frenzy, TWF):* +19/+14 (1d6+12, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar) and +19/+14 (1d6+8, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar)
*Full Atk (Whirling Frenzy w/ extra attack, two-handed):* +19/+19/+14 (1d6+16, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar)
*Full Atk (Whirling Frenzy w/ extra attack, TWF):* +17/+17/+12 (1d6+12, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar) and +17/+12 (1d6+8, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar)
*Full Atk (Dervish Dance, two-handed):* +22/+17 (1d6+16, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar)
*Full Atk (Dervish Dance, TWF):* +20/+15 (1d6+13, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar) and +20/+15 (1d6+10, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar)
*Ranged Full Atk:* +16/+11 (1d8+6, x3, 110r, +1 composite longbow [+6 Str bonus])

*Skills:*
Balance:          +10 [5 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Tumble]
Bluff              +9 [8 ranks, +1 Cha]
Climb             +16 [8 ranks, +6 Str, +2 kit]
Diplomacy         +13 [8 ranks, +1 Cha, +2 Bluff, +2 Sense Motive]
Disguise           +3 [0 ranks, +1 Cha, +2 Bluff]
Hide              +16 [8 ranks, +3 Dex, +5 Cloak of Elvenkind]
Intimidate         +3 [0 ranks, +1 Cha, +2 Bluff]
Jump*:            +22 [6 ranks, +6 Str, +8 speed, +2 Tumble]
Listen:           +14 [13 ranks, +1 Wis]
Move Silently     +16 [8 ranks, +3 Dex, +5 Boots of Elvenkind]
Perform (dance)*: +13 [12 ranks, +1 Cha]
Sense Motive:      +9 [8 ranks, +1 Wis]
Sleight of Hand    +5 [0 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Bluff]
Spot:             +14 [8 ranks, +1 Wis, +5 Eyes of the Eagle]
Swim              +11 [5 ranks, +6 Str]
Tumble*:          +18 [13 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Jump]
*_Takes 10 on Jump, Perform (dance), and Tumble_

*Feats:*
Combat Expertise [Human]
Dodge [Level 1]
Mobility [Fighter 1]
Weapon Focus (Scimitar) [Fighter 2]
Two-Weapon Fighting [Level 3]
Weapon Specialization (Scimitar) [Fighter 4]
Improved Initiative [Level 6]
Spring Attack [Dervish 3]
Improved Two-Weapon Fighting [Level 9]

*Languages*
Base: Common
Region: Elven, Undercommon
Bonus: Drow Sign

*Equipment:* (50,000 gp starting)
weapons
- +2 scimitar [8,315 gp, 4 lb] x2
- scimitar, alchemical silver [105 gp, 4 lb] x2
- scimitar, cold iron [30 gp, 4 lb] x2
- composite longbow (+6 Str) [700 gp, 3 lb]
- arrows (20) [1 gp, 3 lb] x2
- arrows, alchemical silver (20) [21 gp, 3 lb]
- arrows, cold iron (20) [2 gp, 3 lb]
- hand crossbow [- gp, 2 lb] (regional equipment)
- hand crossbow bolts (10) [- gp, 1 lb] x2 (regional equipment)
worn
- eyes of the eagle [2,500 gp, - lb]
- cloak of elvenkind [2,500 gp, - lb]
- vest of resistance +2 [4,000 gp, - lb]
- belt of giant strength +3 [9,000 gp, - lb]
- gloves of dexterity +3 [9,000 gp, - lb]
- ring of deflection +1 [2,000 gp, - lb]
- boots of elvenkind [2,500 gp, - lb]
- explorer's outfit [- gp, - lb]
- signal whistle [8 sp, - lb]
backpack [2 gp, 2 lb]
- bedroll [1 sp, 5 lb]
- rope, silk (50 ft) [10 gp, 5 lb]
- rations [5 sp, 1 lb] x4
- sack [1 sp, 1/2 lb]
- waterskin [1 gp, 4 lb] x4
- sunrod [2 gp, 1 lb]
- climber's kit [80 gp, 5 lb]
- 774 gp in gems and coins [1 lb]
*Total Weight:* 82.5#  (Light 173/Medium 346/Heavy 520)

***

*Class and Racial Features:*

*Class Skills:* Appraise (Int), Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Disable Device (Int), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Forgery (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (local) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Perform (Cha), Profession (Wis), Ride (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), Tumble (Dex), Use Magic Device (Cha), and Use Rope (Dex).

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* Proficient with all simple and martial weapons plus the hand crossbow, and with all armor (heavy, medium, and light) and shields (including tower shields).

*Barbarian Fast Movement (Ex):* Rashak's land speed is faster than the norm for his race by +10 feet. This benefit applies only when he is wearing no armor, light armor, or medium armor and not carrying a heavy load.

*Whirling Frenzy (Ex) (UA p66):* +4 bonus to Strength, a +2 dodge bonus to AC, +2 dodge bonus on Reflex saves, for up to 8 rounds (3 + newly improved Con modifier). While in a whirling frenzy, Rashak may make one extra attack in a round at his highest base bonus, but this attack takes a -2 penalty.  Fatigued (-2 penalty to Strength, -2 penalty to Dexterity, can't charge or run) for the duration of the current encounter.

*Sneak Attack:* Rashak's attack deals +3d6 extra damage any time his target is denied a Dexterity bonus to AC or when he flanks his target. Ranged attacks can count as sneak attacks if the target is within 30 feet. With a sap (blackjack) or an unarmed strike, Rashak can make a sneak attack that deals nonlethal damage instead of lethal damage. 

*Trapfinding:* Rashak can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a Difficulty Class higher than 20, and can use the Disable
Device skill to disarm magic traps. 

*Evasion (Ex):* If Rashak makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful
save, he instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if the Rashak is wearing light armor or no armor. 

*Trap Sense (Ex):* Rashak has an intuitive sense that alerts him to danger from traps, giving him a +1 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps. 

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Rashak retains his Dexterity bonus to AC even if he is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. 

*Dervish AC Bonus*: Rashak gains a +2 bonus to Armor Class as long as he is wearing no armor or light armor and not carrying a shield.  This bonus to AC applies even against touch attacks or when Rashak is flat-footed.

*Dervish Dance (Ex):* Rashak can perform a dervish dance three times a day, for 6 rounds (1 round for every two ranks of Perform (dance)), but only once per encounter. He gains a +3 bonus to attack and damage (+1 at 1st level and +1 every odd-numbered level thereafter) while in a dervish dance. 

While in this dervish dance, Rashak can take a full attack action (melee attacks with slashing weapons only) and still move up to his speed. Rashak must move a minimum of 5 feet between each attack when using this ability, and he cannot return to a square he just exited. Rashak is subject to attacks of opportunity while dancing, but may tumble normally as part of his move.

Rashak cannot perform a dervish dance in armor heavier than light or if using a shield. While dancing, Rashak cannot use skills or abilities that involve concentration or require him to remain still. Rashak cannot perform a dervish dance while under the effect of a rage or frenzy ability. Fatigued (-2 penalty to Strength, -2 penalty to Dexterity, can't charge or run) for the duration of the current encounter.

*Movement Mastery (Ex):* Rashak takes 10 on Jump, Perform (dance), and Tumble checks, even if stress and distraction would normally prevent him from doing so.

*Slashing Blades:* Rashak treats the scimitar as a light weapon.

*Dervish Fast Movement (Ex):* Rashak gains a +10 ft enhancement bonus to his speed. This benefit applies only when he is wearing no armor or light armor, and not carrying a medium or heavy load.

*Dance of Death:* Rashak gains the benefit of the Cleave feat while performing a dervish dance. He does not have to move 5 feet before making the extra attack granted by this ability.

*Special Bonuses:*

*Special Ability - Keensight and Blindsense 60':* Rashak sees four times as well as a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light, and has darkvision out to 120'.  When Rashak concentrates he gains Blindsense 60', When using blindsense, Rashak does not need to make Spot or Listen checks to pinpoint creatures within 60'.  Opponents Rashak cannot see still have total concealment against him.  Rashak can use his blindsense ability 2/day (wisdom modifier x2), and it lasts 10 rounds (character level).

*Defense Bonus:* +9 Class Defense Bonus (Unearthed Arcana, Table 4-1, p110)

***

*Level by level progression:*

Level 1: Barbarian 1/Rogue 1
- +1 BAB, +2-1/2 Fort, +2-1/2 Ref, +1/3 Will
- Fast Movement, Whirling Frenzy 1/day
- Sneak Attack +1d6
- Trapfinding
- Human Feat: Combat Expertise
- Level 1 Feat: Dodge
- Skills ((8+2)x4): Bluff +4, Climb +4, Diplomacy +4, Hide +4, Listen +4, Move Silently +4, Perform (dance) +4, Sense Motive +4, Spot +4, Tumble +4
Level 2: Fighter 1/Rogue 2
- +2 BAB, +5 Fort, +3 Ref, +2/3 Will
- Fighter 1 Feat: Mobility
- Evasion
- Skills (8+2): Bluff +1, Climb +1, Diplomacy +1, Hide +1, Listen +1, Move Silently +1, Perform (dance) +1, Sense Motive +1, Spot +1, Tumble +1
Level 3: Fighter 2/Rogue 3
- +3 BAB, +5-1/2 Fort, +3-1/2 Ref, +1 Will
- Fighter 2 Feat: Weapon Focus (Scimitar)
- Sneak Attack +2d6
- Trap Sense +1
- Level 3 Feat: Two-Weapon Fighting
- Skills (8+2): Bluff +1, Climb +1, Diplomacy +1, Hide +1, Listen +1, Move Silently +1, Perform (dance) +1, Sense Motive +1, Spot +1, Tumble +1
Level 4: Fighter 3/Rogue 4
- +4 BAB, +6 Fort, +4 Ref, +1-1/3 Will
- Uncanny Dodge
- Skills (8+2): Bluff +1, Climb +1, Diplomacy +1, Hide +1, Listen +1, Move Silently +1, Perform (dance) +1, Sense Motive +1, Spot +1, Tumble +1
Level 5: Fighter 4/Rogue 5
- +5 BAB, +6-1/2 Fort, +4-1/2 Ref, +1-2/3 Will
- Fighter 4 Feat: Weapon Specialization (Scimitar) 
- Sneak Attack +3d6
- Skills (8+2): Bluff +1, Climb +1, Diplomacy +1, Hide +1, Listen +1, Move Silently +1, Perform (dance) +1, Sense Motive +1, Spot +1, Tumble +1
Level 6: Dervish 1
- +6 BAB, +6-10/12 Fort, +7 Ref, +4-2/12 Will
- +1 AC Bonus
- Dervish Dance 1/day, movement mastery, slashing blades
- Level 6 Feat: Improved Initiative
- Skills (4+2): Balance +1, Jump +2, Listen +1, Swim +1, Tumble +1
Level 7: Dervish 2
- +7 BAB, +7-2/12 Fort, +7-1/2 Ref, +4-8/12 Will
- Fast movement +5 ft.
- Skills (4+2): Balance +1, Listen +1, Perform (dance) +2, Swim +1, Tumble +1
Level 8: Dervish 3
- +8 BAB, +7-6/12 Fort, +8 Ref, +5-2/12 Will
- Dervish Level 3: Spring Attack
- Skills (4+2): Balance +1, Jump +2, Listen +1, Swim +1, Tumble +1
Level 9: Dervish 4
- +9 BAB, +7-10/12 Fort, +8-1/2 Ref, +5-8/12 Will
- Level 9 Feat: Improved Two-Weapon Fighting
- Skills (4+2): Balance +1, Listen +1, Perform (dance) +2, Swim +1, Tumble +1
Level 10: Dervish 5
- +10 BAB, +8-2/12 Fort, +9 Ref, +6-2/12 Will
- Skills (4+2): Balance +1, Jump +2, Listen +1, Swim +1, Tumble +1

***

*Description*

Rashak is a well-muscled, darkly handsome man.  His hair is the darkest black, almost blue.  His skin is strangely bronzed, much like that of a deeply tanned southerner.  And his eyes are as black as any you've seen.  Most of his clothing is also black.  Even the pommels of his scimitars are wrapped in black cloth.  Rashak wears no armor.  Weapons, mostly scimitars, are strapped all over him.  In the early dawn or darkest twilight, you might catch him spinning in the black night, slashing his scimitars through the night air, perfecting his deadly choreography.

*Background*

Rashak was born a slave in the Underdark. He was a spirited child, and often struggled or fought with his drow captors. The drow did not kill him, however, as he was a young child and he had the physical potential to be a good slave. He just needed to be broken in. As punishment, he was often kept in complete darkness. In the utter blackness of the Underdark, Rashak started to develop extraordinary senses. Perhaps he has some dragon blood in him. Whatever the reason, Rashak gained the Keen Senses, and when he concentrates, the Blindsense, of a dragon.

When the slavemasters were not around, Rashak would practice his skills, training his body to be strong, fast, and evasive.  His moment came one day while laboring in the mushroom fields.  A raging umber hulk broke through the cavern walls.  The distraction was enough for Rashak to escape.  Rashak was fast, faster than his pursuers.  And to the slavemaster's surprise, Rashak kept going, into the deep darkness.  It was Rashak's enhanced senses, combined with his great speed, that enabled him to escape and survive.

With nowhere else to go, Rashak circled around and went back to the drow city of his masters.  Hiding amongst the masses, Rashak discovered worshippers of Eilistraee, who helped protect him.  Rashak survived and continued to train. Fearing he might be spotted, he travelled to another drow city as soon as he could.  Then another, and another, moving further from his former slavemasters.  Along the way he continued to practice his skills and developed a combat style that combined his assets - strength, speed, and quickness.  Rashak left his life as an escaped slave/street urchin, and took up a career as a mercenary.  He has an abiding hatred for slavery, but has learned to disguise his feelings when dealing with the denizens of the Underdark.

After a time, Rashak's curiousity about the surface world got the better of him.  Wanting to learn more about his human heritage, Rashak has been travelling across the earth of the Flanaess, seeing the great civilizations of the sunlit world.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 3, 2004)

ill look into it...but i dont actually own UA, so ill have to go to borders to look up all these variant rules ( i assume gestalt levels are from there).  Whether or not i use them, the above is mighty close to the final character i think.  i really dont know anything about gestalt levels, so i dont know what id gain/lose

edit: ill probably redo my character tonight, following the mal.txt and adding gestalt levels/defense bonus, but now its off to aikido

cheers!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

I'll add more detail later...


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> ill look into it...but i dont actually own UA, so ill have to go to borders to look up all these variant rules ( i assume gestalt levels are from there).  Whether or not i use them, the above is mighty close to the final character i think.  i really dont know anything about gestalt levels, so i dont know what id gain/lose




Gestalt: You get the best from 2 classes when gaining 1 level. You get the best HD of the 2 classes you choose, the best ammount of skill points, class skills from both classes, class abilities from both classes. So a ranger/rogue 5 would have the HP of a ranger, skill points of a rogue, class skills from both, base attack bonus of the ranger, the base saves of a ranger (reflex and will are same with ranger and rogue, but the rangers fortitude is better). Weapon and armor proficiencies from both classes, class abilities from both classes.

I suck at explaining things, but that should be it.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

Looks great silentspace. When i said level by level progression, i meant mostly classes, not all the other things, but thanks anyway!

Your HP: 105
Write down the cost of your items please. Makes it easier in the long run.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

OK, will do.  Also, can I use the Whirling Frenzy variant from Arcana Unearthed?


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 3, 2004)

thanks for all the info.  gestalt levels seem overpowered, but im sure the stuff we face will be too so its all good.  a few problems with gestalt before i rm char:

if two classes give evasion, does it improve to Improved Evasion?

if its too much trouble dont do this, but do you know the defense bonus for a rgr 10/rog5?



ill finish this tonight if i can, for now i hav elsewhere to be

thanks man


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

DemonAtheist, you'll have a +6 defense bonus.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> OK, will do.  Also, can I use the Whirling Frenzy variant from Arcana Unearthed?




Sorry, I see class variants are allowed.  So I'll be using the Whirling Frenzy variant.  It just seems to go with a Dervish better


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Sorry, I see class variants are allowed.  So I'll be using the Whirling Frenzy variant.  It just seems to go with a Dervish better





....I was going to suggest it


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> if two classes give evasion, does it improve to Improved Evasion?




No, you'll only get "regular" evasion.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 3, 2004)

*Character sheet without spells, equipment and character*

see below for my updated character sheet


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> ....I was going to suggest it




Great minds...


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

So far it looks great Dakkareth.
Your HP: 48


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 3, 2004)

Quick question: If I take Enchantment as barred school (specialist wizard), can I still use my item creation feats? Nothing there, that says I can't, as far as I see, just making sure ...


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Quick question: If I take Enchantment as barred school (specialist wizard), can I still use my item creation feats? Nothing there, that says I can't, as far as I see, just making sure ...




I have never heard that you cant, so we'll say you can! I take it you didnt go with any of the variants from UA then


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 3, 2004)

No, Merion will be a specialist wizard (details coming soon). The domain wizard looks interesting, but in this case it doesn't feel right - it's a little limitating in the spell selection, which doesn't fit the character.

I assume it is okay, when I simply allot 200 or so gp to 'adventuring gear', including candles, chalk, a rope, etc? The important stuff I'll try to list.

And another thing: What's with cantrips? I always found it a little strange, that cantrips stay at 4/day forever - is there a houserule for that?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> No, Merion will be a specialist wizard (details coming soon). The domain wizard looks interesting, but in this case it doesn't feel right - it's a little limitating in the spell selection, which doesn't fit the character.
> 
> I assume it is okay, when I simply allot 200 or so gp to 'adventuring gear', including candles, chalk, a rope, etc? The important stuff I'll try to list.
> 
> And another thing: What's with cantrips? I always found it a little strange, that cantrips stay at 4/day forever - is there a houserule for that?




Yeah, it does limit the selection.

Sure, and 200 should be enough for all those little things a wizard needs!

I've never thought about it before, but now that you mention it, it does seem kinda strange that they stay at 4/day forever. I guess it is because of their limited usefullness.... So no, no houserule.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

Updated Rashak.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Updated Rashak.




Looks great. I think you forgot to add the Weapon Focus bonus on the attacks though.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> In the utter blackness of the Underdark, Rashak started to develop extraordinary senses.  Perhaps he has some dragon blood in him.  But whatever the reason, Rashak gained a dragon's Keen Senses and Blindsense.




After thinking this through, I'll have to say no to one of those abilities. You can keep Keen Senses, but Blindsense has to be toned down. 
Two options I can think of:
When you concentrate, you can use Blindsense. You can only use this a number of times equal to your wisdom modifier x2, and it lasts for a number of rounds equal to your character level.
or:
You have developed your senses beyond whats natural, and you are especially good when its dark. When in dark places, such as caves etc, you get a +3 circumstansial bonus to your listen and spot checks.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> After thinking this through, I'll have to say no to one of those abilities. You can keep Keen Senses, but Blindsense has to be toned down.
> Two options I can think of:
> When you concentrate, you can use Blindsense. You can only use this a number of times equal to your wisdom modifier x2, and it lasts for a number of rounds equal to your character level.
> or:
> You have developed your senses beyond whats natural, and you are especially good when its dark. When in dark places, such as caves etc, you get a +3 circumstansial bonus to your listen and spot checks.




You're right about the weapon focus, thanks!

I'll go with the first option on the blindsense.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 3, 2004)

You said 'ask first', so I'm asking:

I'd like Merion to have a scroll of _stop heart_, a spell from the BoVD. Depending on what happens during his adventures, he might be forced to use it or even be tempted to add this [evil] spell to his repertoire. Is that okay?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> You said 'ask first', so I'm asking:
> 
> I'd like Merion to have a scroll of _stop heart_, a spell from the BoVD. Depending on what happens during his adventures, he might be forced to use it or even be tempted to add this [evil] spell to his repertoire. Is that okay?





I'll alow it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 3, 2004)

Sorry, didn't use the form you put up, but I used the Living ENWorld form that I've got on my comp...hope it isn't a problem...

Also, a comment for Dakkareth:
Wee Jas is a Greyhawk Deity, not a Realms one...


```
[B]Name:[/B] Jyren "BlueIce" Ensennell
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric/Water Elemental Archon(from F&P)
[B]Race:[/B] Water Genasi(Native Outsider)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Region[/B] Sembia
[B]Deity:[/B] Istishia

[B]Str:[/B] 15 +2      [B]Level:[/B] 7/2      [B]XP:[/B] 45,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2      [B]BAB:[/B] +6/+1      [B]HP:[/B] 68 (9d8+9)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1      [B]Grapple:[/B] +8     [B]Current HP:[/B] 68
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]ECL:[/B] 10
[B]Wis:[/B] 19 +4      [B]Init:[/B] +2       [B]Defense Bonus:[/B] +9 
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2      [B]ACP:[/B] -2         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +10   +3    +2    +0    +1    +0    26
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 24

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      8    +1          +9
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2          +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      8    +4          +12

[B]Weapon                    Attack     Damage          Critical[/B]
+1 Icy Burst Shortsword     +9/+4    1d6+2+1d6 Cold  19-20/x2
                                                          (+1d10 Cold)

[B]Languages:[/B] Aquan, Chondathan, Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Swim 30ft, Darkvision 60ft, Create Water(Sp) 1/day, 
+2 bonus to Saves against water spells and effects, 
Water Breathing(Ex), Turn Undead, Electricity Resist 5, 
Mephit Underlings, Power of Arrogance

[B]Feats:[/B] Education, Elemental Bloodline, Elemental Healing, 
Martial Weapon Proficiency(shortsword)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 12/6
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration             10    +1          +11
Knowledge(nature)          8    +0   +1     +9
Knowledge(religion)        4    +0   +1     +5

[B]Equipment:                             Cost  Weight[/B]
+1 Icy Burst Shortsword            18,310gp    2 lbs
+2 Mithral Full Plate              14,650gp   25 lbs
+2 Light Steel Shield               4,159gp    6 lbs
Amulet of Natural Armor +1          8,000gp     -
Backpack                                2gp    2 lbs
-Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds(50)   4,500gp     -
-Bedroll                                1sp    5 lbs
-Trail Rations x5                      25sp    5 lbs
-Waterskin                              1gp    4 lbs
-Sunrod x2                              4gp    2 lbs  

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 51 lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 671gp 4sp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               66    133   200   400   1,000

[B]Turn Undead:[/B] 5/day
[B]Cleric Domains:[/B]
[I]-Storm:[/I] Electricity Resist 5
[I]-Water:[/I] Turn/Destroy Fire creatures; Rebuke/Command Water creatures; 5/day
[B]Cleric Spells:[/B]
[I]0-level[6](DC 14)-[/I] Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, 
Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
[I]1-level[5+1](DC 15)-[/I] Bless, Bless Water, Divine Favor, Doom, 
Magic Stone, Obscuring Mist(Domain spell)
[I]2-level[5+1](DC 16)-[/I] Align Weapon, Bull's Strength, Delay Poison, 
Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Gust of Wind(Domain spell)
[I]3-level[4+1](DC 17)-[/I] Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, 
Water Walk, Call Lightning(Domain spell)
[I]4-level[3+1](DC 18)-[/I] Control Water, Dismissal, 
Freedom of Movement, Sleet Storm(Domain spell) 
[I]5-level[1+1](DC 19)-[/I] Summon Monster V, Ice Storm(Domain spell)

[B]Ability Descriptions:[/B]
[I]Mephit Underlings:[/I] Jyren can summon up to 3 Mephits(Ooze or Water) 
to act as his servitors. These mephits are exactly the same as normal of 
their kind, however they have an Empathic Link with Jyren, 
gain Improved Evasion, and Share Jyren's Base Saving Throws
[I]Power of Arrogance:[/I] Jyren gains a +2 bonus on attacks against 
creatures with the Fire subtype; On a successful attack, he also gains +2d6 damage
[I]Education:[/I] This feat grants Jyren a +1 bonus to Knowledge(nature)
 and Knowledge(religion)
[I]Elemental Bloodline(from RoF):[/I] This feat gives Jyren a +4 bonus on 
saves against poison, sleep, paralysis and stunning; It also grants 
him a 25% chance to turn a critical hit or sneak attack into a 
normal hit(as if he was wearing light fortification armor)
[I]Elemental Healing(from CD):[/I] Jyren may spend a Rebuke Elemental
 attempt to heal Water Elementals of 4d8 damage
[I]Human Form(Unique ability):[/I] Because of his relative ignorance of being 
a Genasi for so long, he found ways to disguise himself and blend in. Though 
Jyren thinks he developed this on his own, it is actually just another small manifestation of the water marid in his bloodline. This allows Jyren to disguise 
his appearance as the Alter Self spell, but only as a Human and only for 1 hour per day.

[B]Age:[/B] 26
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 154 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Sea Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Ice Blue
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale Blue
```

*Appearance:* Jyren is a somewhat tall, well built humanoid. He has deep set, sea green eyes and ice blue, scruffy and almost wet-looking hair hair. His skin is a pale blue colour and has a an almost watery sheen to it, though he does his best to wear simple clothes to cover this where he can. Generally, he wears a suit of soft blue coloured Full Plate armor, but wears a set of blue robes with a wave on the center of it. His shield also bears this symbol, that of his Patron Istishia.  

*Background:* Born on the northern coast of Sembia, Jyren was raised by a somewhat surprised human mother. Though she did not reject him, she kept him sheltered to the point that at a young age, he got out and left to explore the world on his own. Finding that he no matter where he went, he stayed near the water, Jyren decided to find out why.

He never saw himself as different, but soon learned how much different he truly was. This would have scared some his age, but he embraced his heritage. He found his way to the worship of Istishia, amazed at how this Deity seemed to call to him. Within the small sect of worship he had found, Jyren studied the ways of the Water God. The more he learned, the more he found himself pulled towards the water itself. Later in his travelling and study, Jyren gave into this calling, embracing the strength of the water itself.

*Personality:* Unlike many of his kind(though he wouldn't know it), Jyren is a kind and caring individual. He follows his emotions, which flow strongly, almost like the waves of an ocean. When he sets himself to a path, he sticks to it to the end. Jyren is very curious when it comes to people of other places, and despite his knowledge of being different, he can't help but wonder why others aren't so drawn to the ater as he is.


Just need you to do HP for him, and what should be done in terms of a defense bonus?

As for his unique ability, how about:
Because of his relative ignorance of being a Genasi for so long, he found ways to disguise himself and blend in. Though Jyren thinks he developed this on his own, it is actually just another small manifestation of the water marid in his bloodline. This allows Jyren to disguise his appearance as the Alter Self spell, but only as a Human and only for 1 hour per day.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

Looks great Ankh-Morpork Guard!
One thing though, Knowledge (Nature) is not a class skill for cleric, so how do you have 8 ranks in it?

HP: 68
Your defense bonus would be: +9
This does not stack with Armor bonus though.

Your special ability is OK


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 4, 2004)

see next page for final character sheet


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 4, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Looks great Ankh-Morpork Guard!
> One thing though, Knowledge (Nature) is not a class skill for cleric, so how do you have 8 ranks in it?
> 
> HP: 68
> ...



 Education(Regional Feat for Sembia) makes all Knowledge skills class skills. I nearly finished statting him up before I noticed that, and then had to redo his skills/etc...far too much work.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 4, 2004)

Revised and Remarkable!  Here it is



Hazrael Evanor


Male, Tiefling, Rogue/Ranger 5, Ranger 4, Level 9


AL: CG
Hair: brown
*skin: gray (added this)
Eyes: red
Height: 5'9''
Weight: 154 lbs
Age: 23
Deity: Mielikki


STR: 14 (+2) 
DEX: 22 (+6) 
CON: 18 (+3) 
INT: 17 (+3)
WIS: 12 (+1) 
CHA: 8 (-1) 
_
Rolled: 13, 17, 16, 15, 12, 10 (in order of stats)_


HP: 88 (9d8 + 36)


AC: 24 (10 + 6 + 6 + 2) / 18 / 22


Saves: 
Fortitude: +11 (6 + 3 +2)
Reflex: +14 (6 + 6 +2)
Will: +6 (3 + 1 +2)


Init: +6


Base attack bonus: +9


Attacks: 
Longbow: +19/+14 1d8+5 damage, Threat 20/x3
Sickle: +12/+7 1d6+2 damage, Threat 20/x2


Skills:
Skill points: 124
Max Rank: 12 
Bluff: 1 (0 - 1 + 2 racial)
Disable Device: 20 (12 + 6 + 2 feat) 
Handle Animal: 11 (12 - 1)
Hide: 20 (12 + 6 + 2 racial)
knowledge(geography): 11 (8 + 3)
listen: 13 (12 + 1)
move silently: 18 (12 + 6)
open lock: 20 (12 + 6 + 2 feat)
search 15 (12 + 3)
spot: 13 (12 + 1)
survival: 13 (12 + 1)
tumble: 14 (8 + 6)



Feats: 
Lvl 1 - Point Blank Shot (1), Track (Ranger Bonus)
Lvl 2 - Rapid Shot (Combat Style)
Lvl 3 - Precise Shot (3), Endurance (Ranger Bonus)
Lvl 6 - Manyshot (Improved Combat Style), Weapon Focus (6)
Lvl 9 - Nimble Fingers (9)


Spells:
Class: Ranger
Spells per day: 2
DC: 10 + spell level + 1

Spells Prepared/Memorized
1: Alarm, Hide from Animals


Languages: 
Common
Infernal
Elven
Draconic
Sylvan


Equipment:
+3 Darkwood Composite Longbow (+2 str)  -  18555 gp
Boots of Speed  -  12000 gp
Gloves of Dexterity +2  -  4000 gp
Cloak of Resistance +2  -  4000 gp
Bracers of Armor +2  -  4000 gp
Amulet of Health +2  -  4000 gp
Ring of Protection +1  -  2000 gp
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (x3)  -  900 gp
Masterwork Sickle  -  306 gp
Masterwork Thieves' Tools  -  100 gp
Healer's Kit  -  50 gp

backback  -  2 gp
waterflask  -  1 gp
caltrops x3  -  3 gp
crowbar  -  2 gp
potion belt  -  1 gp
sewing needle  -  .5 gp
hammer  -  .5 gp


79 gp


Race: Tiefling
Racial abilities
Darkness 1/day
Darkvision 60 ft
resist fire 5
resist electricity 5
resist cold 5
+2 bluff
+2 hide

Class: Rogue
Class features
sneak attack +3d6
uncanny dodge
evasion
trapfinding
trapsense +1

Class: Ranger
Class features
wild empathy
favored enemy: humans (+4)
favored enemy: undead (+2)
animal companion
woodland stride
swift tracker


Special Ability - Animal Friend: because of his extraplanar origins, he kept some of the telepathy that demons have naturally. However, this manifested itself as an ability to speak telepathically with ANIMALS within 100 feet, and to have them speak back if they choose, even if they cannot normally speak telepathically. This would function as a constant speak with animals spell with no verbal communication. He has to be aware of the animal and cannot simply speak out with his mind. The animal, however, has no choice on whether to hear the message, only whether to respond or not.


Proficiencies:
all simple and martial weapons
hand crossbow
all light armor
non-tower shields


Animal Companion: 
Erin, a hawk
hd: 3d8
ac: 20
saves: F3/R5/W5
abilities: evasion, share spells
tricks: attack, seek, heel, fetch, down
attack: +6 (1d6-1)
skills: spot +14, listen +2

Looks:
A gaunt man, who would be considered attractive if his skin wasn't gray and his eyes weren't a deep red.  His dark brown hair is cut short, probably by knife or sword judging by its unevenness.  Besides his eyes, his face is typically marked by its own lack of expression.  On the rare occasions where there is expression, it is never a smile.  The only way he finds to express contentment is an almost silent chuckle or, more rarely, closing his eyes and trusting that nothing near will harm him.

This does not mention his inability to cast shadows or reflections, a trait which, when noticed, is often followed by the purchasing of garlic.  Mistaking this tiefling for a vampire is not uncommon, as these traits, combined with noticable fangs, small claws, and the lifeless tone of his skin, give a general impression of wrongness.  

As for clothes, he invariably wears shades of brown, throwing the concept of contrast to the wind in favor of the chance to remain unseen.  On his shoulder perches a hawk, flaring its golden-brown wings menacingly every few minutes.  On his back is a bow, at his hip is a sword.

Most people try not to remember him.


Background:

Hazrael was not a welcome addition to the family.

His birth, a product of his mother's anxiety and a succubus's shapechanging cruelty, underpinned the rift between his mother and father.  His father, having to work long months away from home to sell goods, blamed his mother's unfaithfullness; she in turn argued that he didn't put aside time for her.  In the end, they both just blamed the child.  So began the childhood and adolescence of Hazrael Conners.

It wasn't easy.  Being mistaken for a vampire, a demon, combinations of the two.  Even Hazrael didn't know which was true, if any.  Nonetheless, he wasn't a liked member of the village.  He was often physically attacked for the color of his skin or the shade of his eyes, by his 'friends' and sometimes his mother/step father.  

At fourteen he had had enough.  He ran from the town to the nearby woods, the Forest of Evanor.  There he struggled to eke out an existence, and somehow succeeded.  It did help that he wandered into a cleric of Mielikki.  This cleric calmed the young boy's anger and rage, channeling it into a love of nature and a respect for life.  He introduced him to the creatures of the forest, to trees, to dryads.  In time, Hazrael learned the language of the forest, and made acquaintances with woodland spirits and protectors, acquiring new skills in addition to the ability to survive.  His demonic heritage itself seemed to bend to his new life, as the ability to communicate telepathically manifested itself as a way to speak with animals.  

However, a full transformation from misanthrope to druid never happened.  The cleric was  k1lled for trying to keep the citizens of another village from expanding their farms into the forest.  While a noble sacrifice, his       hardened Hazrael's heart to all creatures not of the forest, humans especially.  He abandoned his training as a druid to protect Evanor from hunters that took more than what they truly needed and farmers that expanded their plots too far.  If nothing else, this gave Hazrael a temporary purpose.

After a little less than a year of playing protector, Hazrael withdrew into the depths of the forest.  He didn't want to deal with the uncorrectable cruelty of man.  Instead, he traveled.  After a few weeks in isolation, Hazrael went to explore the world outside of the forest; not the world of man, but everything outside of it.  He named himself Hazrael Evanor in honor of his home, and took for companionship only a hawk, Erin, that had taken a liking to him.

After two years of travel, he returned to Evanor.  His overt hatred of humans had subsided, replaced by constant distrust.  He occasionally offers his services to wanderers of other races, such as elves and halflings.  Humans and halfhumans (except for half-orcs) he tends to shy away from, for reasons he no longer finds the need to explain.  He has resigned himself to protecting the forest with bow and blade, both from those that live and those that do not die.




Personality:
His painful childhood, followed by lonely years in the forest, have hardened Hazrael to people, humans in particular.  He distrusts their motives, often no matter what they say or what their actions were.  From his experience, humans have no respect for any race other than theirs, be it plants, animals, or tieflings.  In turn, they are not to be trusted or respected.  He has had some fun stalking humans that venture into his forest, and takes pride in knowing what he calls 'pain points' on their bodies, where a touch (or an arrow) can do the most harm.  Undead, defilers of life, are also his sworn enemies, and he can dispatch them nearly as quickly.  

Hazrael does have the capacity to trust others.  It would take time filled without lies or half-truths for this to happen, and it is unlikely that this experience would make him trust humans in general.  Trust and friendship are most likely to be directed towards those that are close to nature and respect it, such as elves and druids, or to other outcasts, such as half-orcs or the few other planetouched he has met.  As most tieflings, Hazrael has an instinctive distrust of Aasimar, whether or not he would trust them if they were of another race


----------



## Rayex (Oct 4, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Education(Regional Feat for Sembia) makes all Knowledge skills class skills. I nearly finished statting him up before I noticed that, and then had to redo his skills/etc...far too much work.




Aaah, ok! Then its fine.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 4, 2004)

Looks great DemonAtheist!


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 4, 2004)

I made a couple of custom spells I'd like to use, if that's okay. They're not supposed to be end-all spells of ultimate destruction, but to add a little flavor I found missing in the necromancy spells I found. 
If you don't like them, I'll send them back to eternal rest .

*Merion’s negative disruption*
Necromancy 
Level: Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Area: 20-ft.-radius spread
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Will for half
Spell Resistance: Yes

This spell, one of Merion’s own designs, disrupts all structures of negative energy within its area of effect. Undead creatures must make a will save or suffer 3d6+ 1 point/level of damage (magical) to a maximum of 3d6+10. 

*Merion’s undead sight*
Necromancy 
Level: Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)
Target: One undead creature under the caster’s control
Duration: 1 min./level (D)
Saving Throw: Yes (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)

This spell, one of Merion’s own designs, allows the caster to see through one of his servants eyes and hear through its ears at will for its duration. The spell provides no means to give orders at a distance or improve on mindless undeads’ mental capabilities; the caster is not subject to gaze attacks affecting the undead. If the servant leaves the range of the spell, it ends. Intelligent creatures can detect the presence of the watcher as they would a scrying spell.

*Merion’s Possess Undead*
Necromancy 
Level: Sor/Wiz 4
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Special
Target: One undead creature under the caster’s control
Duration: 10 min./level (D)
Saving Throw: Yes (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)

This spell, one of Merion’s own designs, switches the caster´s mind with that of an undead under his control. He can act freely employing all natural and extraordinary abilities of the creature as well as his own (limited by the creature’s stats and the availability of spell components, etc). The mind of the undead (usually a skeleton or zombie) resides within the casters body for the duration of the spell and continues to be under his control, following the caster’s orders. In the case of the undead vessel’s destruction the spell ends and the caster’s mind is instantly transferred back to his body unless other forces intercede. If the caster isn’t within one mile of his true body, when the spell ends, his mind is unable to retake possession of his body and dissipates. The caster is aware of his being within the one mile range or not. Intelligent creatures can detect the presence of the possessor as they would a scrying spell.

*Merion’s Deathless Inquiry*
Necromancy [Language dependant]
Level: Sor/Wiz 4

As the cleric spell _speak with dead_.

*Merion’s Spirit Spike*
Necromancy 
Level: Sor/Wiz 4
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Target: One living creature
Duration: Special
Saving Throw: Fortitude for half
Spell Resistance: Yes

This spell, one of Merion’s own designs, is not one he likes to employs, but sometimes there’s simply no choice. When cast it sends a spike of magical energy right into a living target’s soul, brutally tearing through the subtle fabric of life. Even if the unfortunate person survives the onslaught, she’d have to be of remarkable resilience or be possessed of an inhuman capability for concentration to be able to act despite the agony left by the gaping hole in her spiritual body leaking life into the void. Whoever seeks to make use of such magics, had better be firm in his beliefs and ready to deal with the consequences, for not only does the power over life and death corrupt the strongest of characters, but she will have made a mortal enemy of any survivors of this sorcery.
_Merion’s Spirit Spike_ causes 1d6 points/level of magical damage (max. 15d6) and leaves the target in terrible pain for one round/two levels, enforcing concentration checks vs. the DC to cast spells and making the target sickened (as per the rules).
-----------------------------

About the last one I'm not sure on balance, what do you think?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 4, 2004)

Tweaked Rashak's equipment, and added a description and background.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 4, 2004)

In terms of region, Rashak will be from the Drow Elf region, which gives him Elven and Undercommon as automatic languages.  He'll take Drow Sign as his bonus language.  His bonus equipment, stolen from a inattentive drow guard, will be a Hand crossbow and 20 bolts.

I'm not sure what deity to choose, do you have any suggestions of who might fit Rashak's background?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 4, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> I made a couple of custom spells I'd like to use, if that's okay. They're not supposed to be end-all spells of ultimate destruction, but to add a little flavor I found missing in the necromancy spells I found.
> If you don't like them, I'll send them back to eternal rest .
> 
> About the last one I'm not sure on balance, what do you think?




They look fine, but the last one should probably have some kind of material component hard to come by.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 4, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> In terms of region, Rashak will be from the Drow Elf region, which gives him Elven and Undercommon as automatic languages.  He'll take Drow Sign as his bonus language.  His bonus equipment, stolen from a inattentive drow guard, will be a Hand crossbow and 20 bolts.
> 
> I'm not sure what deity to choose, do you have any suggestions of who might fit Rashak's background?





Perhaps Eilistraee would fit.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 4, 2004)

OK, now we're beginning to get some finnished characters. When your character is considered ready for playing, just say so, and I'll look it over. Hopefully we'll be able to start one of the next couple of days, at the latest.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 4, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Perhaps Eilistraee would fit.




Excellent!  Thanks.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 4, 2004)

Out of curiosity, have any of you played/read/DM'd this adventure?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 4, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, have any of you played/read/DM'd this adventure?



 Nope. I've been meaning to pick it up and run it for my PCs, so now I get a test run from the other side of the 'screen'.

Unless there's anything else needed for Jyren, I'd say he's done.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 4, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, have any of you played/read/DM'd this adventure?




Nope.  But I did read a story hour about it on these boards.  I forget who wrote it.  It was brutal though.  Lots of party deaths.  Ended in a TPK.  Don't remember much about it.  I know the party was facing monsters they've never seen before, which seemed resistant to all kinds of damage.  And there were lots of save-or-die effects.  The straight melee was pretty brutal too.  Spellcasting was also tough against opponents with SR.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 4, 2004)

Rashak is ready too, I think.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm usually not much in favor of material components, but in this case you have a point. You might also notice, that I have _scrying_ as spell, but not the required focus ... I'll simply set aside some money for components and worry only about the few more complicated ones.

I've read one of the CotSQ storyhours (the one with Entropy and Joachim), but I'll try to blot out what memories remain.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 4, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Nope. I've been meaning to pick it up and run it for my PCs, so now I get a test run from the other side of the 'screen'.
> 
> Unless there's anything else needed for Jyren, I'd say he's done.




The only thing I've seen so far, is that you've used 22 skill points, and you have 24 to use.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 4, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> I've read one of the CotSQ storyhours (the one with Entropy and Joachim), but I'll try to blot out what memories remain.




I read a different one.  Strangely, I don't remember the module as much as I do the characters.  There was a human necromancer (wickedly evil guy), a halfling rogue/shadowdancer (really funny), a half-orc drunken master (killed), a human cleric (killed).  The dead characters came back as new ones, and they added a fifth I think.  I remember they all died just moments after they entered a room.  They didn't even see who/what it was, but other posters were talking about how nasty that Wail of the Banshee is.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 4, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> The only thing I've seen so far, is that you've used 22 skill points, and you have 24 to use.



 The remaining two were used to buy Speak Language(Aquan)


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 4, 2004)

Character sheet updated: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1788438&postcount=62

Only thing left to do is a finishing touch on the equipment (probably lots of scrolls) and the finalized skills with synergies and modificators.

I have to leave in half an hour, though, so it might take a few more hours until I return and finish it.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 4, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The remaining two were used to buy Speak Language(Aquan)




*smacks forhead* OK!

Nevermind...


----------



## silentspace (Oct 4, 2004)

Dakkareth - out of curiousity, was the story hour you read as brutal and deadly as the one I read?


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 4, 2004)

It was brutal, but no TPK. It was more because of the inner party conflict, though - the Alienist turned against the rest of the party. Lot's of true resurrections,  undead reanimations, enlisting of outside help, etc.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 4, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Dakkareth - out of curiousity, was the story hour you read as brutal and deadly as the one I read?



 From everything I know review wise, etc...its brutal no matter what. Big meat grinder...of course, that's the fun of it!


----------



## Rayex (Oct 4, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Character sheet updated: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1788438&postcount=62
> 
> Only thing left to do is a finishing touch on the equipment (probably lots of scrolls) and the finalized skills with synergies and modificators.
> 
> I have to leave in half an hour, though, so it might take a few more hours until I return and finish it.





Hmm.. according to my calculations, you should have 94 skill points, not 93..


----------



## Rayex (Oct 4, 2004)

Ok, 3 of 4 characters are ready to go guys! We'll soon get rolling!


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 4, 2004)

Do we have a rogue gallery thread already? It should NOT take more than half an hour to finish my char (damn, am I out of practise).


----------



## Rayex (Oct 4, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Do we have a rogue gallery thread already? It should take more than half an hour to finish my char (damn, am I out of practise).




Yes we do. However, I will be doing the posting there....


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 4, 2004)

*It is done.*

*Merion „Greystreak”* _Sinfad_
Male human necromancer10
(barred schools Enchantment & Illusion)

Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Hair: Brown-blonde
Eyes: Brown
Height: 1.87m (6’2’’)
Weight: 82kg (168lbs)
Age: 26
Deity: None (respects Wee Jas for what she represents, but doesn’t worship her)

STR: 09 (-1) 
DEX: 10 (+0) 
CON: 14 (+2) 
INT: 24 (+7)
WIS: 12 (+1) 
CHA: 13 (+1) 

HP: 48 (10d4 + 20 (Con)) (58 + 1d10 with _false life_ cast)
AC: 15 (10 + 5 defense) / 15 / 15 (19/19/19 with _mage armor_ cast)

*Saves:* 
Fortitude: +8 (3 base + 2 con +3 res)
Reflex: +6 (3 base + 0 dex +3 res)
Will: +11 (7 base + 1 wis +3 res)
+2 against necromantic effects

Init: +0 (0 dex)

Base attack bonus: +5
Attacks: 
Light Crossbow: +5, 1d8 damage, Threat 19-20/x2

*Skills:*
Skill points: 94
Max Rank: 13

Class Skills:
Concentration: 13 +2 = *15*
Knowledge: Arcana: 11 +7 = *18*
Knowledge: Necromancy: 11 +7=*18*
Knowledge: The Planes: 3 +7=*10*
Spellcraft: 13 +7 +2=*22*
Decipher Script: 5 +7=*12*
Heal: 8 +1=*9*

Cross-Class Skills:
Bluff: 5 +1=*6*
Sense Motive: 5 +1=*6*
Diplomacy: 5 +1 +2 +2=*10*

*Feats:* 
Scribe Scroll,
Craft Wondrous Item, 
Empower Spell
Silent Spell
Spell Focus: Necromancy
Greater Spell Focus: Necromancy
Spell Penetration
Greater Spell Penetration
Improved Counterspell

Languages: 
Common, Undercommon, Draconic, Infernal, Celestial


*Spells:*
Class: Wizard
Spells per day: 5/7/7/6/5/4
DC: 17 + spell level, 
Necromancy DC: 19 + spell level

Spells known:
0: all except enchantment & illusion

1: _Alarm, mage armor, identify, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement, enlarge person, protection from evil/good/law/chaos, spirit worm*, summon undead I*, dead man’s eyes**_

2: _Protection from arrows, resist energy,  see invisibility, locate object, scorching ray, shatter, false life, command undead, rope trick, shroud of undeath*, Merion’s negative disruption**, Merion’s undead sight**_

3: _Dispel Magic, explosive runes, protection from energy, arcane sight, fireball, daylight, fly,  halt undead, vampiric touch, undead torch*, summon undead III*_

4: _Stoneskin, Evard’s black tentacles, fire shield, globe of invulnerability, animate dead, enervation, fear, summon undead IV*, Merion’s deathless inquiry**, Merion’s possess undead**, Merion’s spirit spike** _

5: _Break enchantment, dismissal, teleport, contact other plane, prying eyes, cone of cold, sending, magic jar, kiss of the vampire*, summon undead V*_

Spells Prepared/Memorized
0: _read magic, detect magic(2), disrupt undead, message_
1: _mage armor, magic missile (x2), ray of enfeeblement, protection from evil, spirit worm, silent prestidigitation_
2: _protection from arrows, see invisibility, scorching ray (x2), command undead, false life, Merion’s negative disruption_
3: _dispel magic, fireball(x2), fly, halt undead summon undead III_
4: _stoneskin, fire shield, globe of invulnerability, enervation, animate dead_
5: _cone of cold, empowered fireball, magic jar, kiss of the vampire_



*Equipment:*
Blackfire Cloak* (7 charges): 5900gp
Ring of Counterspells: 4000gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds: 750gp

Stola of Resistance +3: 4500 & 360XP
Headband of Intellect +4: 8000 & 640XP
Heward’s Handy Haversack: 1000 & 80XP

Scrolls:
Learned spells: 14.825gp

1x Protection from Evil: 12,5 & 1XP
1x Protection from Chaos: 12,5 & 1XP
1x Dead Man’s Eyes: 12,5 & 1XP
1x Shatter: 75 & 6XP
3x False Life: 225 & 18XP
2x Rope Trick: 150 & 12XP
1x Shroud of Undeath: 75 & 6XP
1x Merion’s Undead Sight: 75 & 6XP
1x Merion’s Negative Disruption(10): 500 & 20XP
1x Dispel Magic(10): 375 & 30XP
1x Dispel Magic(5): 185 & 15XP
2x Protection from Energy: 375 & 30XP
1x Arcane Sight: 185 & 15XP
1x Gaseous Form: 185 & 15XP
1x Undead Torch: 185 & 15XP
1x Fear: 350 & 28XP
1x Globe of Invulnerability: 350 & 28XP
1x Summon Undead IV: 350 & 28XP
1x Merion’s Deathless Inquiry: 350 & 28XP
1x Merion’s Undead Possession: 350 & 28XP
1x Merion’s Spirit Spike(10): 625 & 50XP
1x Break Enchantment(10): 625 & 50XP
1x Teleport: 560 & 45XP
1x Dismissal(10): 625 & 50XP
1x Summon Undead V: 560 & 45XP

1x Miscellaneous equipment (bedroll, blanket, torches, parchment, candle, chalk, rope, etc)
2x comfortable travel clothes
3x Elven Ice Spirit (alcohol)
2x Healer’s Kit

3500gp worth of spell components (including at least 6 doses of diamond dust for stoneskin, an assortment of onyx gems for animate dead and two nails for spirit spike)


Money left: ~80gp
Virtual XP left: 2730

*Special Ability:*
Since his unpleasant encounter with a greater shadow (see below) Merion is blind on his left eye. Through some strange twist of fate he has gotten a different kind of sight, though: If Merion closes his right eye, he can see the auras of creatures living or undead and can avoid running into walls even in total darkness. Details of his surroundings are very fuzzy or not visible at all, but to a necromancer the knowledge of another beings aura is something quite useful indeed ...
(This works very much like the third round of detect living/undead with the same limitations.)

*Looks, Background and Personality:*

Broad shouldered and healthy looking as he is, few consider Merion a wizard at first sight, much less one dealing with the arts of necromancy – those are supposed to be pale, gaunt and reek of death, right? Well, Merion cheerily proves these tales to be the stereotypes they are. Wearing his long brown hair in a warrior’s braid and wearing comfortable cloth-and-leather clothes instead of the usual robe he’s been mistaken for a swordsman more than once. He might even be called handsome, the red-golden circlet in his hair complimenting his green eyes and his finely trimmed beard (here Merion conforms with the common image of a wizard). The only outward indicator of his less than renowned trade is the tattered black cloak he wears, which under scrutiny seems to play with the onlookers eye, once dissolving into ragged strips of black flowing in a non-existant breeze, once being just a plain old cloak.

The most striking aspect of his appearance are his scars however. Three long, grey scars as if from a clawed hand mar the left side of Merion’s face running from the forehead past his left eye down to the chin. On a closer look, on scar runs right through the eye, leaving in it the same strange, grey traces as on skin. The blinded eye doesn’t seem to inconvenience Merion, though. Another interesting point are the three grey streaks in his red-brown beard, seemingly continuing the course of the scars. Friends may call Merion “Greystreak” because of this.

Merion showed his aptitude for the magical arts early in life and due to the sponsoring of a rich uncle was allowed to attend the famous University of Free Sciences and Thaumaturgy in Thure. After his basic studium of the Art, his abilities earned him a stipend allowing him to attend the less known Grey Academy, a place, where mages of all convictions pursued the study of life and death. Though a harsh place for the lazy, it was as sheltered as a school of necromancy can be with an archmage holding the less stable and blatant sociapaths in line. Finally after another 7 years of study Merion took the final test and was declared a full-grown adept of the grey arts, though not without losing an eye to the greater shadow he had to contain during the test.

In the two years to follow Merion travelled with a variety of adventuring groups, putting his skills to practise, making valuable experiences and discoveries and even defeating a mad ‘brother in the art’, trying to take over a valley with a pyramid scheme of spawning undead. Luckily Merion recognized the full danger behind this plan together with his companions of the Red Blade proceeded to remove the head behind the scheme, turning the organized squads of wights into an in-fighting horde easily scattered and defeated. It was there, that he recovered his second greatest prize beside the headband of intellect he’d spent four years of spare time as the Academy creating: The Blackfire Cloak, that protects the wearers life-force from all kinds of dangers – priceless to a necromancer.

Among those he has no reason to distrust Merion is easy-going and cheerful, if sometimes a little rude in his jokes. Most people he meets have never reason for suspicions about his. On the other hand Merion is very aware of the (often not unfounded) sentiments against his trade and the strange behaviours governing the interactions between wizards. Among necromancers for example attempted murder (and if successful few leave it at that) is considered almost as normal as wrestling among swordsmen. Conjurers often send their message by way of creatures well suited to violence ‘just in case’ and illusionist or even enchanters can’t be trusted at all. Maybe he’s just met the wrong kind of people so far, but among practitioners of the Arts Merion is wary by default. Travelling with groups of adventurers is the probably the best compromise there is – hardened folks like them take less offense at his methods and usually are more trustworthy than the average sorcerer or hedge wizard.

As for his moral inclinations Merion is bored by most debates of conventional ethics. It is the nature of all sentient life to live in the grey between the absurd ideals of pure good or pure evil. He tries to avoid harming other people, where possible and would rather be on good terms with them, but he can be quit ruthless, when threatened. In his eyes there’s nothing wrong with using a person’s body to further his own understanding, once the soul is departed – what better use could there be for an empty husk like that? Even in his enthusiastic pursuit of knowledge Merion has set himself rules he keeps to – too vivid the visions of madness he glimpsed at the Academy, when the archmage was away for a time.

*Custom Spells*

*Merion’s Negative Disruption*
Necromancy 
Level: Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Area: 20-ft.-radius spread
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Will for half
Spell Resistance: Yes

This spell, one of Merion’s own designs, disrupts all structures of negative energy within its area of effect. Undead creatures must make a will save or suffer 3d6+ 1 point/level of damage (magical) to a maximum of 3d6+10. 

*Merion’s Undead Sight*
Necromancy 
Level: Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V, S, F
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)
Target: One undead creature under the caster’s control
Duration: 10 min./level (D)
Saving Throw: Yes (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)

This spell, one of Merion’s own designs, allows the caster to see through one of his servants eyes and hear through its ears at will for its duration. The spell provides no means to give orders at a distance or improve on mindless undeads’ mental capabilities; the caster is not subject to gaze attacks affecting the undead. If the servant leaves the range of the spell, it ends. Intelligent creatures can detect the presence of the watcher as they would a scrying spell.
_Arcane Focus:_ A piece of a gravestone carved into the likeness of an eye

*Merion’s Spirit Spike*
Necromancy 
Level: Sor/Wiz 4
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Target: One living creature
Duration: Special
Saving Throw: Fortitude for half
Spell Resistance: Yes

This spell, one of Merion’s own designs, is not one he likes to employs, but sometimes there’s simply no choice. When cast it sends a spike of magical energy right into a living target’s soul, brutally tearing through the subtle fabric of life. Even if the unfortunate person survives the onslaught, she’d have to be of remarkable resilience or be possessed of an inhuman capability for concentration to be able to act despite the agony left by the gaping hole in her spiritual body leaking life into the void. Whoever seeks to make use of such magics, had better be firm in his beliefs and ready to deal with the consequences, for not only does the power over life and death corrupt the strongest of characters, but she will have made a mortal enemy of any survivors of this sorcery.
Merion’s Spirit Spike causes 1d6 points/level of magical damage (max. 15d6) and leaves the target in terrible pain for one round/two levels, enforcing concentration checks vs. the DC to cast spells and making the target sickened (as per the rules).
_Material Component:_ A nail, that has been used to crucify a sentient being.

*Merion’s Possess Undead*
Necromancy 
Level: Sor/Wiz 4
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Special
Target: One undead creature under the caster’s control
Duration: 10 min./level (D)
Saving Throw: Yes (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)

This spell, one of Merion’s own designs, switches the caster´s mind with that of an undead under his control. He can act freely employing all natural and extraordinary abilities of the creature as well as his own (limited by the creature’s stats and the availability of spell components, etc). The mind of the undead (usually a skeleton or zombie) resides within the casters body for the duration of the spell and continues to be under his control, following the caster’s orders. In the case of the undead vessel’s destruction the spell ends and the caster’s mind is instantly transferred back to his body unless other forces intercede. If the caster isn’t within one mile of his true body, when the spell ends, his mind is unable to retake possession of his body and dissipates. The caster is aware of his being within the one mile range or not. Intelligent creatures can detect the presence of the possessor as they would a scrying spell.
_Material Component_: An onyx gem worth 25gp placed on the forehead of the target.

*Merion’s Deathless Inquiry*
Necromancy [Language-Dependent]
Level: Sor/Wiz 4
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 10 minutes
Range: 10 ft.
Target: One dead creature
Duration: 1 min./level
Saving Throw: Will negates; see text
Spell Resistance: No

As per the _speak with dead_ spell.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 4, 2004)

Phew, sorry for taking so long. I almost forgot the human bonus feat and to recalculate the ability bonus to spells/day. Should be okay now


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 4, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, have any of you played/read/DM'd this adventure?




I played the first day of this campaign before my friends chickened out (our DM was terrible).  We didnt even get into the underdark.  I also flipped through the back of the book to look at the templates and stuff.  

Right now I'm working on final character tweaking.  Am wondering what youre ruling on multiclassing is.  I would like to change from rogue/ranger 5 ranger 5 to ... rogue/ranger 3 fighter/ranger 2 ranger 5 to free up feat space for a creation feat (craft wondrous item...unless im misreading the description.  from my reading i dont need to know the spell of the item).  However, if this would have an exp penalty I would decline.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 4, 2004)

RG: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=102758


----------



## Rayex (Oct 4, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> Right now I'm working on final character tweaking.  Am wondering what youre ruling on multiclassing is.  I would like to change from rogue/ranger 5 ranger 5 to ... rogue/ranger 3 fighter/ranger 2 ranger 5 to free up feat space for a creation feat (craft wondrous item...unless im misreading the description.  from my reading i dont need to know the spell of the item).  However, if this would have an exp penalty I would decline.




That would make you a rogue3, fighter2, ranger9... which would give you penalties, yes.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 4, 2004)

Small update to my char sheet: Added the description of the spirit sight ability and fixed the cantrip line - the extra spell per level due to specialization works there, too.

Also I should have mentioned, that

Diplomacy: 10 = 5 ranks +1 wis +2 synergy(bluff) +2 synergy(sense motive).


----------



## Rayex (Oct 4, 2004)

OK, we're set to go.
It's too late to start now, but we'll begin tomorrow.
Any last thoughts/questions etc?


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 4, 2004)

See my last post.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 4, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> See my last post.





..updatet


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 4, 2004)

BTW, what time zones are you in? Mine is GMT +1.

-Dakkareth, _going to bed now, looking forward to starting off tomorrow_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm on the US East Coast...methinks I'm at GMT -5, having been in Britain for 10 weeks, I'm still lost as to what time it is. 

No comments other than I'm ready to go! Can't wait for this one.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 4, 2004)

I didn't think about the multi-class penalties!  Rashak is a Barbarian 1/Fighter 4/Rogue 5.  Does he have multiclass penalties?


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 4, 2004)

I think I'm ready.

I updated my updated character sheet (page 4).  Recalculated hp (my constitution went up two), added more background and personalty, added spells, added animal companion, finished skills, made my bow made of darkwood (already part of its price, forgot to write it down)

request: could you tell me the hp (3d8) and defense bonus (if any) of my animal companion? 

edit: i also mispelled my name at the top of my character sheet...theres a z in there.  it SHOULD be done now, if you want to just ctr v it ove there it would work...as it is over there is says Rashak instead of Hazrael in the description of my abilities

i am central time zone (gmt -6) and good to go...might not be able to post as much as i want to, this school week is looking to be incredibly hard.  hopefully i can get 1 per day minimum tho.

cheers!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2004)

By the rules, Rashak will have experience penalties.  I'll work on a revision asap.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2004)

blah


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh man, that took a long time.  I went with Fighter as Rashak's main class, and took a lot of 1st levels in other classes...


*Rashak Varin
Male Human
Barbarian 1/Bard 1/Cloistered Cleric 1/Favored Soul 1/Fighter 4/Rogue 1/Spirit Shaman 1/Dervish 5*
(Level 10 with 5 Gestalt Classes)
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Height:* 5'11"
*Weight:* 170 lb.
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Bronze
*Eyes:* Black
*Age:* 17

*Region:* Drow Elf
*Deity:* Tymora

*Experience:* 45,000

*Str:* 22 (+6) [17, +2 levels, +3 Belt]  
*Dex:* 17 (+3) [14, +3 gloves]
*Con:* 16 (+3) [16] 
*Int:* 13 (+1) [13]  
*Wis:* 13 (+1) [13] 
*Cha:* 12 (+1) [12] 
_Rolled Stats: 12, 13, 13, 14, 16, 17 = 43 point_

*Hit Dice:* 1d12 +9d10 +30
*HP:* 105
*AC:* 25, touch 25, flat 22 (29 vs AoOs, +1 vs Traps) [+9 Class Defense Bonus, +2 Dervish AC Bonus, +3 Dex, +1 Ring]
*Init:* +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 50 ft [Base 40 (Barbarian) +10 enhancement (Dervish)]
*Armor Check Penalty:* -0

*Saves:*
Fort +19 [+14 base, +3 Con, +2 vest]
Ref  +17 [+12 base, +3 Dex, +2 vest]
Will +17 [+14 base, +1 Wis, +2 vest]

*BAB:* +10
*Grapple:* +14
*Melee Atk (Two-handed):* +19 (1d6+13, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar)
*Ranged Atk:* +16 (1d8+6, x3, 110r, composite longbow [+6 Str bonus])
*Full Atk (Two-handed):* +19/+14 (1d6+13, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar)
*Full Atk (TWF):* +17/+12 (1d6+10, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar) and +17/+12 (1d6+7, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar)
*Full Atk (Whirling Frenzy, two-handed):* +21/+16 (1d6+16, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar)
*Full Atk (Whirling Frenzy, TWF):* +19/+14 (1d6+12, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar) and +19/+14 (1d6+8, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar)
*Full Atk (Whirling Frenzy w/ extra attack, two-handed):* +19/+19/+14 (1d6+16, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar)
*Full Atk (Whirling Frenzy w/ extra attack, TWF):* +17/+17/+12 (1d6+12, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar) and +17/+12 (1d6+8, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar)
*Full Atk (Dervish Dance, two-handed):* +22/+17 (1d6+16, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar)
*Full Atk (Dervish Dance, TWF):* +20/+15 (1d6+13, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar) and +20/+15 (1d6+10, 18-20/x2, +2 scimitar)
*Ranged Full Atk:* +16/+11 (1d8+6, x3, 110r, +1 composite longbow [+6 Str bonus])

*Skills:*
Balance           +10 [5 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Tumble]
Bluff              +6 [5 ranks, +1 Cha]
Climb             +15 [7 ranks, +6 Str, +2 kit]
Diplomacy         +12 [7 ranks, +1 Cha, +2 Bluff, +2 Sense Motive]
Disguise           +3 [0 ranks, +1 Cha, +2 Bluff]
Hide              +13 [5 ranks, +3 Dex, +5 Cloak of Elvenkind]
Intimidate         +3 [0 ranks, +1 Cha, +2 Bluff]
Jump*             +21 [5 ranks, +6 Str, +8 speed, +2 Tumble]
Listen            +15 [12 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 Alertness]
Move Silently     +13 [5 ranks, +3 Dex, +5 Boots of Elvenkind]
Perform (dance)*  +13 [12 ranks, +1 Cha]
Sense Motive       +6 [5 ranks, +1 Wis]
Sleight of Hand    +5 [0 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Bluff]
Spot              +15 [7 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 Alertness, +5 Eyes of the Eagle]
Survival           +6 [5 ranks, +1 Wis]
Swim               +7 [1 ranks, +6 Str]
Tumble*           +18 [13 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Jump]
*_Takes 10 on Jump, Perform (dance), and Tumble_

*Feats:*
Combat Expertise [Human]
Dodge [Level 1]
Mobility [Fighter 1]
Weapon Focus (Scimitar) [Fighter 2]
Two-Weapon Fighting [Level 3]
Alertness [Spirit Shaman 1]
Weapon Specialization (Scimitar) [Fighter 4]
Improved Initiative [Level 6]
Spring Attack [Dervish 3]
Cleave (while in dervish dance) [Dervish 4]
Improved Two-Weapon Fighting [Level 9]

*Special Ability - Keensight and Blindsense 60':* Rashak sees four times as well as a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light, and has darkvision out to 120'.  When Rashak concentrates he gains Blindsense 60', When using blindsense, Rashak does not need to make Spot or Listen checks to pinpoint creatures within 60'.  Opponents Rashak cannot see still have total concealment against him.  Rashak can use his blindsense ability 2/day (wisdom modifier x2), and it lasts 10 rounds (character level).

*Languages*
Base: Common
Region: Elven, Undercommon
Bonus: Drow Sign

*Bard Spells:*
*Spells per day:* 2
*DC:* 10 + spell level + 1 Cha
*Spells Known:*
*0 (DC 11):* dancing lights, lullaby, mage hand, prestidigitation

*Favored Soul Spells:*
*Spells per day:* 5/4
*DC:* 10 + spell level + 1 Wis
*Spells Known:*
*0 (DC 11):* cure minor wounds, detect magic, detect poison, resistance
*1 (DC 12):* lesser vigor (CD 186), obscuring mist, wieldskill (MoF 134)

*Spirit Shaman Spells:*
*Spells per day:* 3/3
*DC:* 10 + spell level + 1 Cha
*Spells Retrieved:*
*0 (DC 11):* cure minor wounds, know direction, purify food and drink
*1 (DC 12):* lesser vigor (CD 186)

*Cloistered Cleric Spells:*
*Spells per day:* 3/2+d
*DC:* 10 + spell level + 1 Wis
*Spells Prepared:*
*0 (DC 11):* create water, light, message
*1 (DC 12):* comprehend languages, entropic shield (d), unseen servant

*Equipment:* (50,000 gp starting)
weapons
- +2 scimitar [8,315 gp, 4 lb] x2
- scimitar, alchemical silver [105 gp, 4 lb] x2
- scimitar, cold iron [30 gp, 4 lb] x2
- composite longbow (+6 Str) [700 gp, 3 lb]
- arrows (20) [1 gp, 3 lb] x2
- arrows, alchemical silver (20) [21 gp, 3 lb]
- arrows, cold iron (20) [2 gp, 3 lb]
- hand crossbow [- gp, 2 lb] (regional equipment)
- hand crossbow bolts (10) [- gp, 1 lb] x2 (regional equipment)
worn
- eyes of the eagle [2,500 gp, - lb]
- cloak of elvenkind [2,500 gp, - lb]
- vest of resistance +2 [4,000 gp, - lb]
- belt of giant strength +3 [9,000 gp, - lb]
- gloves of dexterity +3 [9,000 gp, - lb]
- ring of deflection +1 [2,000 gp, - lb]
- boots of elvenkind [2,500 gp, - lb]
- explorer's outfit [- gp, - lb]
- signal whistle [8 sp, - lb]
backpack [2 gp, 2 lb]
- bedroll [1 sp, 5 lb]
- rope, silk (50 ft) [10 gp, 5 lb]
- rations [5 sp, 1 lb] x4
- sack [1 sp, 1/2 lb]
- waterskin [1 gp, 4 lb] x4
- sunrod [2 gp, 1 lb]
- climber's kit [80 gp, 5 lb]
- 774 gp in gems and coins [1 lb]
*Total Weight:* 82.5#  (Light 173/Medium 346/Heavy 520)

***

*Class and Racial Features:*

*Class Skills:* Appraise (Int), Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Disable Device (Int), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Forgery (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (all) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Perform (Cha), Profession (Wis), Ride (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Speak Language (n/a), Spot (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), Tumble (Dex), Use Magic Device (Cha), and Use Rope (Dex).

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* All simple and martial weapons plus the hand crossbow and whip.  All armor (heavy, medium, and light) and shields (including tower shields).

*Barbarian Fast Movement (Ex):* A barbarian's land speed is faster than the norm for his race by +10 feet. This benefit applies only when he is wearing no armor, light armor, or medium armor and not carrying a heavy load.

*Whirling Frenzy (Ex) (UA p66):* +4 bonus to Strength, a +2 dodge bonus to AC, +2 dodge bonus on Reflex saves, for up to 8 rounds (3 + newly improved Con modifier). While in a whirling frenzy, a barbarian may make one extra attack in a round at his highest base bonus, but this attack takes a -2 penalty.  After the whirling frenzy, the barbarian is fatigued (-2 penalty to Strength, -2 penalty to Dexterity, can't charge or run) for the duration of the current encounter.

*Sneak Attack:* Rashak's attack deals +1d6 extra damage any time his target is denied a Dexterity bonus to AC or when he flanks his target. Ranged attacks can count as sneak attacks if the target is within 30 feet. With a sap (blackjack) or an unarmed strike, a rogue can make a sneak attack that deals nonlethal damage instead of lethal damage. 

*Trapfinding:* Rashak can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a Difficulty Class higher than 20, and can use the Disable
Device skill to disarm magic traps. 

*Bard Spells:* A bard casts arcane spells from the Bard spell list without preparation. Every bard spell has a verbal component (singing, reciting, or music). To learn or cast a spell, a bard must have a Charisma score equal to at least 10 + the spell. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a bard's spell is 10 + the spell level + the bard's Charisma modifier.

*Bardic Knowledge:* Rashak may make a special bardic knowledge check with a +3 bonus (bard level + cloistered cleric level + his Int mod) to see whether he knows some relevant
information about local notable people, legendary items, or noteworthy places.

*Bardic Music:* Once per day (1/bard level), a bard can use his song or poetics to produce magical effects on those around him (usually including himself, if desired). Starting a bardic music effect is a standard action. Some bardic music abilities require concentration, which means the bard must take a standard action each round to maintain the ability. Even while using bardic music that doesn't require concentration, a bard cannot cast spells, activate magic items by spell completion (such as scrollls), or activate magic items by magic word (such as wands). 

*Countersong (Su):* A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can counter magical effects that depend on sound. Each round of the countersong, he makes a Perform check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself ) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical effect may use the bard's Perform check result in place of its saving throw if the Perform check result is higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a noninstantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard's Perform check result for the save. Countersong has no effect against effects that don't allow saves. The bard may keep up the countersong for 10 rounds.

*Fascinate (Sp):* A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to cause 4 creatures (1 + 1/3 levels beyond 1st) to become fascinated with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and able to pay attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creature. To use the ability, a bard makes a Perform check. His check result is the DC for each affected creature's Will
save against the effect. If a creature's saving throw succceeds, the bard cannot attempt to fascinate that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and listens to the song, taking no other actions, for as long as the bard continues to play and concentrate (up to a maximum of 1 round per bard level).  While fascinated, a target takes a -4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Listen and Spot checks. Fascinate is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability.

*Inspire Courage (Su):* A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use song or poetics to inspire courage in his allies (including himself), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to hear the bard sing. The effect lasts for as long as the ally hears the bard sing and for 5 rounds thereafter. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. Inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability.

*Favored Soul Spells:* A favored soul casts divine spells which are drawn from the cleric spell list. He can cast any spell he knows without preparing it ahead of time. To cast a spell, a favored soul must have a Charisma score of 10 + the spell's level. The DC is 10 + the spell's level + the favored soul's Wisdom modifier.

*Spirit Shaman Spells:* A spirit shaman casts divine spells which are drawn from the druid spell list. He can cast any spell he has retrieved without preparation. To retrieve or cast a spell, a spirit shaman must have a Wisdom score of 10 + the spell's level. The DC is 10 + the spell's level + the favored soul's Charisma modifier.

*Spirit Guide:* All spirit shamans have a spirit guide. Unlike a familiar, a spirit guide is not a separate entity from the spirit shaman. He is the only one who can perceive or interact with her guide. It exists only inside his own mind and soul. Rashak's spirit guide is a hawk, representing awareness.

*Wild Empathy (Ex):* A spirit shaman can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions like a Diplomacy check made to improve the attitude of a person. The spirit shaman rolls 1d20 and adds his spirit shaman level and his Charisma modifier to determine the wild empathy check result.

*Aura (Ex):* Chaos.  A cleric of a chaotic, evil, good, or lawful deity has a particularly powerful aura corresponding to the deity's alignment.

*Lore:* This cloistered cleric ability is identical to the bard's bardic knowledge class feature.

*Cloistered Cleric Spells:* A cloistered cleric casts divine spells which are drawn from the cleric spell list. He must choose and prepare his spells in
advance. To prepare or cast a spell, a cloistered cleric must have a Wisdom score of 10 + the spell's level. The DC is 10 + the spell's level + the favored soul's Wisdom modifier.  Clerics of Tymora pray for their spells in the morning.

*Cloistered Cleric Spell List:* As a cloistered cleric, Rashak gains the following spells to his cleric spell list: 0 - message; 1 - erase, identify, unseen servant

*Deity, Domains, and Domain Spells:* Rashak worships Tymora, and has chosen the Luck and Travel domains.  Cloistered clerics also gain the Knowledge Domain.

*Knowledge Domain Granted Power:* Rashak casts divination spells at +1 caster level.

*Luck Domain Granted Power (Ex):* Once a day, Rashak can reroll one roll he just made. He must take the result of the reroll, even if it's worse than the original roll.

*Travel Domain Granted Power (Su):* For a total time per day of 1 round per cleric level, Rashak can act normally regardless of magical effects that impede his movement as if affected by the spell freedom of movement. This effect occurs automatically as soon as it applies, lasts until it runs out or is no longer needed, and can operate multiple times per day (up to the total daily limit of rounds).

*Spontaneous Casting:* A good cleric (or a neutral cleric of a good deity) can channel stored spell energy into healing spells that the cleric did not prepare ahead of time (a cure spell is any spell with "cure" in its name).

*Turn or Rebuke Undead (Su):* A good cleric (or a neutral cleric who worships a good deity) can turn or destroy undead creatures. Rashak may attempt to turn undead a 4 times per day (3 + Cha mod). 

*Dervish AC Bonus*: Rashak gains a +2 bonus to Armor Class as long as he is wearing no armor or light armor and not carrying a shield.  This bonus to AC applies even against touch attacks or when Rashak is flat-footed.

*Dervish Dance (Ex):* Rashak can perform a dervish dance three times a day, for 6 rounds (1 round for every two ranks of Perform (dance)), but only once per encounter. He gains a +3 bonus to attack and damage (+1 at 1st level and +1 every odd-numbered level thereafter) while in a dervish dance. While in this dervish dance, Rashak can take a full attack action (melee attacks with slashing weapons only) and still move up to his speed. Rashak must move a minimum of 5 feet between each attack when using this ability, and he cannot return to a square he just exited. Rashak is subject to attacks of opportunity while dancing, but may tumble normally as part of his move. Rashak cannot perform a dervish dance in armor heavier than light or if using a shield. While dancing, Rashak cannot use skills or abilities that involve concentration or require him to remain still. Rashak cannot perform a dervish dance while under the effect of a rage or frenzy ability. Fatigued (-2 penalty to Strength, -2 penalty to Dexterity, can't charge or run) for the duration of the current encounter.

*Movement Mastery (Ex):* Rashak takes 10 on Jump, Perform (dance), and Tumble checks, even if stress and distraction would normally prevent him from doing so.

*Slashing Blades:* Rashak treats the scimitar as a light weapon.

*Dervish Fast Movement (Ex):* Rashak gains a +10 ft enhancement bonus to his speed. This benefit applies only when he is wearing no armor or light armor, and not carrying a medium or heavy load.

*Dance of Death:* Rashak gains the benefit of the Cleave feat while performing a dervish dance. He does not have to move 5 feet before making the extra attack granted by this ability.

*Defense Bonus:* +9 Class Defense Bonus (Unearthed Arcana, Table 4-1, p110)

***

*Level by level progression:*

Level 1: Barbarian 1/Rogue 1
- +1 BAB, +2-1/2 Fort, +2-1/2 Ref, +1/3 Will
- Fast Movement, Whirling Frenzy 1/day
- Sneak Attack +1d6
- Trapfinding
- Human Feat: Combat Expertise
- Level 1 Feat: Dodge
- Skills ((8+2)x4): Bluff +4, Climb +4, Diplomacy +4, Hide +4, Listen +4, Move Silently +4, Perform (dance) +4, Sense Motive +4, Spot +4, Tumble +4
Level 2: Fighter 1/Bard 1
- +1 BAB, +2-1/2 Fort, +2-1/2 Ref, +2-1/2 Will
- Fighter 1 Feat: Mobility
- Evasion
- Skills (6+2): Bluff +1, Climb +1, Hide +1, Listen +1, Move Silently +1, Perform (dance) +1, Spot +1, Tumble +1
Level 3: Fighter 2/Favored Soul 1
- +1 BAB, +2-1/2 Fort, +2-1/2 Ref, +2-1/2 Will
- Fighter 2 Feat: Weapon Focus (Scimitar)
- Sneak Attack +2d6
- Trap Sense +1
- Level 3 Feat: Two-Weapon Fighting
- Skills (2+2): Climb +1, Diplomacy +1, Jump +1, Sense Motive +1
Level 4: Fighter 3/Spirit Shaman 1
- +1 BAB, +2-1/2 Fort, +1/3 Ref, +2-1/2 Will
- Uncanny Dodge
- Skills (4+2): Diplomacy +1, Listen +2, Spot +2, Swim +1
Level 5: Fighter 4/Cloistered Cleric 1
- +1 BAB, +2-1/2 Fort, +1/3 Ref, +2-1/2 Will
- Fighter 4 Feat: Weapon Specialization (Scimitar) 
- Sneak Attack +3d6
- Skills (6+2): Climb +1, Diplomacy +1, Jump +1, Survival +5
Level 6: Dervish 1
- +1 BAB, +1/3 Fort, +2-1/2 Ref, +2-1/2 Will
- +1 AC Bonus
- Dervish Dance 1/day, movement mastery, slashing blades
- Level 6 Feat: Improved Initiative
- Skills (4+2): Balance +1, Jump +1, Listen +1, Perform (dance) +1, Tumble +2
Level 7: Dervish 2
- +1 BAB, +1/3 Fort, +1/2 Ref, +1/2 Will
- Fast movement +5 ft.
- Skills (4+2): Balance +1, Listen +1, Perform (dance) +2, Swim +1, Tumble +1
Level 8: Dervish 3
- +1 BAB, +1/3 Fort, +1/2 Ref, +1/2 Will
- Dervish Level 3: Spring Attack
- Skills (4+2): Balance +1, Jump +1, Listen +1, Perform (dance) +1, Tumble +2
Level 9: Dervish 4
- +1 BAB, +1/3 Fort, +1/2 Ref, +1/2 Will
- Level 9 Feat: Improved Two-Weapon Fighting
- Skills (4+2): Balance +1, Listen +1, Perform (dance) +2, Swim +1, Tumble +1
Level 10: Dervish 5
- +1 BAB, +1/3 Fort, +1/2 Ref, +1/2 Will
- Skills (4+2): Balance +1, Jump +1, Listen +1, Perform (dance) +1, Tumble +2

Total: +10 BAB, +14 Fort, +12 Ref, +14 Will

***

*Description*

Rashak is a well-muscled, darkly handsome man.  His hair is the darkest black, almost blue.  His skin is strangely bronzed, much like that of a deeply tanned southerner.  And his eyes are as black as any you've seen.  Most of his clothing is also black.  Even the pommels of his scimitars are wrapped in black cloth.  Rashak wears no armor.  Weapons, mostly scimitars, are strapped all over him.  In the early dawn or darkest twilight, you might catch him spinning in the black night, slashing his scimitars through the night air, perfecting his deadly choreography.

*Background*

Rashak was born a slave in the Underdark. He learned of Tymora as a young child from his fellow slaves, and started worshipping her early.  He was a spirited child, and often struggled or fought with his drow captors. The drow did not kill him, however, as he was a young child and he had the physical potential to be a good slave. He just needed to be broken in. As punishment, he was often kept in complete darkness. In the utter blackness of the Underdark, Rashak started to develop extraordinary senses. Perhaps he has some dragon blood in him. Whatever the reason, Rashak gained the Keen Senses, and when he concentrates, the Blindsense, of a dragon.

When the slavemasters were not around, Rashak would practice his skills, training his body to be strong, fast, and evasive.  His moment came one day while laboring in the mushroom fields.  A raging umber hulk broke through the cavern walls.  The distraction was enough for Rashak to escape.  Rashak was fast, faster than his pursuers.  And to the slavemaster's surprise, Rashak kept going, into the deep darkness.  It was Rashak's enhanced senses, combined with his great speed, that enabled him to escape and survive.

With nowhere else to go, Rashak circled around and went back to the drow city of his masters.  Hiding amongst the masses, Rashak survived and continued to train. Fearing he might be spotted, he travelled to another drow city as soon as he could.  Then another, and another, moving further from his former slavemasters.  Along the way he continued to practice his skills and developed a combat style that combined his assets - strength, speed, and quickness.  Rashak left his life as an escaped slave/street urchin, and took up a career as a mercenary.  He has an abiding hatred for slavery, but has learned to disguise his feelings when dealing with the denizens of the Underdark.

After a time, Rashak's curiousity about the surface world got the better of him.  Wanting to learn more about his human heritage, Rashak has been travelling across the earth of the Flanaess, seeing the great civilizations of the sunlit world.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 5, 2004)

Just a little comment...

silentspace, it almost looks like you're trying to do some of everything. That kind of multiclassing(even with Gestalt rules to 'balance' it out) could really hurt your character. Not saying you should change it, just making sure you're aware


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 5, 2004)

same topic as ankh-morpork, different response...seriously nice tweaking.  I gues you took bard for the synergy with perform (wouldn't have thought of that), although im not sure why you went with favored soul and cloistered cleric instead of a second level of rogue and barbarian.  That would have given you uncanny dodge and evasion as opposed to domain abilities and some spells.  Although really, very nice tweaking.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 5, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> same topic as ankh-morpork, different response...seriously nice tweaking.  I gues you took bard for the synergy with perform (wouldn't have thought of that), although im not sure why you went with favored soul and cloistered cleric instead of a second level of rogue and barbarian.  That would have given you uncanny dodge and evasion as opposed to domain abilities and some spells.  Although really, very nice tweaking.



 Oh I won't deny that its nice tweaking at all. It definitely is! 

Part of me is almost worried about mixing Gestalt characters with normal ones though...just seems like throwing in a large amount of power when compared to the non-Gestalt ones. Of course, can't really tell any of the real strengths/weaknesses until we're in action!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, it was tough for me to choose.  I almost went with the Barbarian 2/Rogue 2, but I ended up taking favored soul and cleric for the healing spells.  He can't cast in combat (no ranks in concentration, and he'll usually be dual-wielding), but with all those low-level divine spells, it will be kind of like having a renewable wand of cure light wounds, for him to heal up between combats.

I know what you mean though, I don't know how viable this will be if/when we start levelling up.  But Ankh hit it on the head - I don't think you can tell how he'll work until we see it in action!  I'm sure he'll do good in some situations, worse in others.

I noticed the ranger is an archer, so Rashak will probably be taking the bulk of the hits.  I wish I had a few more feats to take combat reflexes (with a halberd), so he can trip incoming baddies while the archer and spellcasters do some damage.  And quick draw, to drop the halberd and draw his scimitars if he needs to.  But I'm just fantasizing now.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 5, 2004)

yeah, i hope this goes well when we start (hopefully tomorrow).  I can see how the self healing would be nice. and heh, the combat reflexes quick draw combo would be sweet...damn you feat limits!  right now im just fantasizing using haste  with rapid shot...ive never played a high level archer before, only melee.  

honestly, our party seems quite balanced: cleric (sort of), fighter (sort of), thief (sort of), and a wizard (yay for a real wizard!).  I'm not sure how our personalities will mesh, but again i think it will be interesting.  

and ankh, sorry for misinterpreting your post.  im just always respectful of tweaking and min/maxxing (mostly because my friends      it when i do it, so ive tried to get good at it)

off to bed for now, hope to see you all tomorrow!


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> I updated my updated character sheet (page 4).  Recalculated hp (my constitution went up two), added more background and personalty, added spells, added animal companion, finished skills, made my bow made of darkwood (already part of its price, forgot to write it down)
> 
> request: could you tell me the hp (3d8) and defense bonus (if any) of my animal companion?
> 
> edit: i also mispelled my name at the top of my character sheet...theres a z in there.  it SHOULD be done now, if you want to just ctr v it ove there it would work...as it is over there is says Rashak instead of Hazrael in the description of my abilitiescheers!




Character updated, including your 18 HP companion. Your bracers of armor (armor bonus to AC) still dont stack with defense bonus. So you've got 4000 more to spend if you'd like.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

There, it should be updated now... both your characters. I might be able to get the first post ready before work, if not i'll be back later tonight. Oh, I am at GMT +1.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

...and we're on! The City of the Spider Queen better watch out, 'cause here you come!


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 5, 2004)

> Knowledge (Arcana):  17 (11ranks + 7int)
> Knowledge (Necromancy): 17 (11ranks + 7int)
> Knowledge (The Planes): 9 (3ranks +7int)



This should be 18, 18 and 10. I suppose, it was rather late yesterday 

Also I'd like to add a *dagger, quarterstaff and light crossbow* to my inventory - Merion needs a few mundane weapons to fall back on and everybody needs a dagger 

Mmhh, I forgot my familiar:

*Ticho* (bat familiar, magical beast)
Hit Dice:	10HD (24 hp)
Initiative:	+2
Speed:	5 ft (1 square), fly 40 ft. (good)
Armor Class:	21 (+4 size, +2 Dex, +5 familiar), touch 21, flat-footed 19
Base Attack/Grapple:	+7/–10
Special Qualities: Blindsense 20 ft., low-light vision, share spells, empathic link, deliver touch spells, speak with master, speak with animals of its kind
Saves:	Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +9
Abilities:	Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 4
Skills:	Hide +14, Listen +8*, Move Silently +6, Spot +8*
Feats:	Alertness, Improved Evasion

Which add to my character the following:

Feat: Alertness when familiar within 5 ft.
Skills: 
Listen: +6/+4 = 0 (ranks) +1 (wis) +3 (familiar) + 2 (familiar: alertness)
Spot: +3/+1 = 0 (ranks) +1 (wis) +2 (familiar: alertness)


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 5, 2004)

Merion starts out with a _fireball_ spell in his Ring of Counterspells. Also he has a folded letter in draconic stashed away, which he has signed with _exploding runes_.

If it's possible, I'd like to change my memorized spells to the following for the time being (listing only changed levels):

0: read magic, detect magic(2), disrupt undead, prestidigitation
1: mage armor, magic missile (x2), ray of enfeeblement, protection from evil, spirit worm, silent message

4: stoneskin, globe of invulnerability, Evard’s black tentacles, enervation, animate dead

--------------

Another thing: As we start out as group, we should agree on a few things like a group name (if any) and important past events. 

How long have we been travelling together? What 'heroic' deeds have we done? Have there been notable failures on our part?  

Also important to me would be your characters' opinion on Merion's raising of undead.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Another thing: As we start out as group, we should agree on a few things like a group name (if any) and important past events.
> 
> How long have we been travelling together? What 'heroic' deeds have we done? Have there been notable failures on our part?
> 
> Also important to me would be your characters' opinion on Merion's raising of undead.




I think most of that can be made up as we go in the IC thread.  

Rashak's only been on the surface world for a few months, so let' say that's how long they've been travelling together.  That's plenty of time to have done some heroic adventures.

Rashak might look at Merion's undead with distaste from time to time, especially if they are rotting and stinky, but other than that it doesn't phase him much.

I'm open to suggestions about a party name.  I'd prefer something that wasn't too obvious, something that evokes a bit of mystery.  It doesn't even have to be in Common, it could be a name in another language.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 5, 2004)

How about the 'Clean Hands', possibly translated into draconic or something? I think, it would well fit the mixture of neutral and good characters - you can interprete it as 'cleansing hands' as well as 'uncaring hands' (exaggerated).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 5, 2004)

Jyren is probably best described as naive. So he'd let the others kind of lead the way in places he wasn't familiar with(i.e., nearly everywhere ).  He wouldn't like the undead, but is the kind to keep his mouth shut and stare at them...curiously wondering where all the water in them went to. 

As for a group name...*shrugs* I got nothing


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

Merion is updated. Closest thing I've found to clean & Hand in the draconomicon vocabulary, would be "good claw"... wish is bensvelkgix...


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 5, 2004)

with that 4000 gold i have lying around from those bracers i cant use, i would ike to buy:

disregard:
dust of appearance (x2) (3600 gp)
potion of cure moderate wounds (300 gp)

100 extra gp.


edit: i was being a moron
edit 2: your way is better than mine, thanks, keep it as is!


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 5, 2004)

Puh, ENWorld's slow this evening. :s

Mhh, what do you think would be the best way to use our favor with the temple of Tyr? Any other advise? No way I'm getting an intelligence of 24 played properly .

In other news: This is kind of a bump - I'm online and will continue to be for at least one more hour, refreshing in regular intervals


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2004)

I thought the cleric of Tyr was going to stock us up with stuff that would be helpful in fighting undead?  Like wands of restoration or align weapon, or healing potions, stuff like that?  Unless like you guys are saying there aren't any undead...  Either way, if the cleric's going to give us stuff, we should take it, don't you think?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Closest thing I've found to clean & Hand in the draconomicon vocabulary, would be "good claw"... wish is bensvelkgix...




Doesn't exactly roll of the tongue, huh?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I thought the cleric of Tyr was going to stock us up with stuff that would be helpful in fighting undead?  Like wands of restoration or align weapon, or healing potions, stuff like that?  Unless like you guys are saying there aren't any undead...  Either way, if the cleric's going to give us stuff, we should take it, don't you think?




I might have worded it badly. The cleric will help with healing spells and other helpfull spells for free. If you want to get wands, weapons etc, you'd have to buy them.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 5, 2004)

> Doesn't exactly roll of the tongue, huh?




My thoughts . Unless there're other suggestions, how about we keep the 'plaintext' version or simply have no name at all?

Mmhh, so far the drow seem the major enemy. I wouldn't mind visiting the cleric about a few healing potions, though.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Puh, ENWorld's slow this evening. :s
> 
> No way I'm getting an intelligence of 24 played properly




Yeah, EnWorld's been slow the last couple of days. Thought it was local, but guess it wasnt!

So far so good. Playing a character with an intelligence wich far surpasses that of the player is hard! (No offense ment, 24 is lots!!!) I think you're doing great so far though. You're the wizeguy!


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> with that 4000 gold i have lying around from those bracers i cant use, i would ike to buy:
> 
> ring of deflection +1 (2000 gp)
> dust of appearance (1800 gp)
> ...





I changed that to a Ring of Natural Armor, since you already had a Ring of Protection +1 (Give +1 deflection to AC)


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

What about: vaeri'baeshra'hesjing'loex = dancing animal of watery death 
All your trademarks, yay!


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 5, 2004)

Mmhh, if the situation arises, should we rather edit our old post or make a new one right after the last? Editting is problematic in combat, that much is clear, but in normal interaction ... you decision, I'd say.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Mmhh, if the situation arises, should we rather edit our old post or make a new one right after the last? Editting is problematic in combat, that much is clear, but in normal interaction ... you decision, I'd say.




Umm.... depends I guess. If in combat, editing is somewhat troublesome. In normal interaction, I'd say you should edit if no-one else has posted, and a new post if someone posted. Seems like that would create the least ammount of confusion... Or maybe you could just edit the post, and then post here, telling what post you edited, etc.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 5, 2004)

All I did was edit in a reply to DemonAtheist's post, since he posted at the same time as I


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> All I did was edit in a reply to DemonAtheist's post, since he posted at the same time as I




No problem at all. Not for me anyway.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 6, 2004)

posting seems to have gone well and often!  but no more for me for a while, i am relinquishing the computer to others (gasp).

adio por un tiempo


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 6, 2004)

I'll be away on the 7th of October and return in the evening of the 8th - I hope, no problems will come of that day of absence. Simply assume I go along with the party.

-Dakkareth, _going to bed now_

Edit: It didn't even occur to me to ask about that undead castle thing. Chalk it up to the advanced time and assume Merion has heard of it before. Does knowledge arcana/necromancy tell him any particulars?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 6, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> I'll be away on the 7th of October and return in the evening of the 8th - I hope, no problems will come of that day of absence. Simply assume I go along with the party.
> 
> -Dakkareth, _going to bed now_
> 
> Edit: It didn't even occur to me to ask about that undead castle thing. Chalk it up to the advanced time and assume Merion has heard of it before. Does knowledge arcana/necromancy tell him any particulars?




Ok, I'll NPC him if it comes to battle. I guess he'll just throw around spells, right? 

Nah, you hadnt heard of the name Undead Castle before. You had heard of the small "incident" that Lord Morn told aout, the one with the zombies and crazy sorceress, but it was never a big thing, only a smaller issue that got dealt with quickly.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 6, 2004)

Does Merion know, what a tiefling is? (Knowledge: The Planes +10) If not, I'll edit the reference out again.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 6, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Does Merion know, what a tiefling is? (Knowledge: The Planes +10) If not, I'll edit the reference out again.





Yeah, you do know what a tiefling is.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 6, 2004)

Okay, from now on I'm officially away. Assume, that Merion will go along and in the case of a fight Rayex will npc him. On friday evening (8.10.04) I should be back.

Dakkareth, _hoping, that he won't miss too much_


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 6, 2004)

Do _I_ know what a tiefling is?

Seriously though, my character only knows that hes different and has some of the traits of either demons or of vampires.  He refers to himself as part demon, just as he referred to Jyren as part fish.  Although his history puts his origin as coming from a succubus, should I assume Hazrael knows he is of extraplanar descent?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 7, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> Do _I_ know what a tiefling is?
> 
> Seriously though, my character only knows that hes different and has some of the traits of either demons or of vampires.  He refers to himself as part demon, just as he referred to Jyren as part fish.  Although his history puts his origin as coming from a succubus, should I assume Hazrael knows he is of extraplanar descent?



 Not only one Planetouched that doesn't really know what he is, but maybe two! Heh, its actually kind of fun having Jyren be mostly oblivious to the fact that he's not human.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 7, 2004)

ankh: i get the feeling that at some point our characters will want (need?) to exchange backgrounds, stories, and thoughts at some point.  I'm not sure what the proper place to do this will be, as having an involved exchange on the board could be tiresome and irrelevant to the other players.  I'm open to ideas (email comes to mind, or a separate thread; not i dont have ability to PM)

rayex: AAAHHH!!  I forgot Rangers can use wands!!  This be my first time to play a ranger actually.  I would like permission to change my equipment, since we have not had to use it yet ... this changing wouldn't include the gold we were given by Morn, of course.  


If I can... here is what i would change:
remove: 2x potion of cure moderate wounds, dust of appearance, ring of natural armor, 100 gp (-4500gp)
add: wand of cure moderate wounds (4500 gp)


if not: i'm okay...id just feel stupid...like not having enough skill points to invest in heal (haha on that one!)


----------



## Rayex (Oct 7, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> rayex: AAAHHH!!  I forgot Rangers can use wands!!  This be my first time to play a ranger actually.  I would like permission to change my equipment, since we have not had to use it yet ... this changing wouldn't include the gold we were given by Morn, of course.
> 
> 
> If I can... here is what i would change:
> ...





Sure, consider it done


----------



## Rayex (Oct 7, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> Do _I_ know what a tiefling is?




No. As you said, you know you're "part demon", but thats about it - for now.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 7, 2004)

curious, what times do you get online?  I'm finding that during my optimal posting time (right after school, 4-6 pm or so) you are finishing up, and that you are becoming active right as i go to bed (midnight or so).  I know no one is entirely consistent, but I am wondering if you consitently use enworld at the same times, so that i can try to emulate it (i can try to post early morning...would require waking up though)

thanks for fixing the wand issue

also, do you have a preferred method of dealing with 1 on 1 roleplaying (specifically, me and ankh talking about being different, whenever that topic comes up)?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 7, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> curious, what times do you get online?  I'm finding that during my optimal posting time (right after school, 4-6 pm or so) you are finishing up, and that you are becoming active right as i go to bed (midnight or so).  I know no one is entirely consistent, but I am wondering if you consitently use enworld at the same times, so that i can try to emulate it (i can try to post early morning...would require waking up though)
> 
> also, do you have a preferred method of dealing with 1 on 1 roleplaying (specifically, me and ankh talking about being different, whenever that topic comes up)?





During weekdays I usually check in before work, and will be able to post 1 or 2 posts. Thats around 09-10 AM. Then I go to work, and will not be able to post untill around 06 PM. From there on and out I will be able to post several posts, I am usually online untill about 01 AM. 
During weekends, things might be differen, some times I wil be able to post all the time, other times not at all.

Hmm.. about the 1on1 rp... Not sure. Might be a separate thread would be best. Depends on the ammout I guess.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 7, 2004)

Honestly, I think 1 on 1 RPing can be done just through talking as they go on. Especially because Jyren doesn't know much and wouldn't really have much to say other than minor differences. Of course, they probably WILL talk some, but I don't think forcing it is a good idea...let it happen when it happens, and I think as side comments as they're adventuring is best.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 7, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Honestly, I think 1 on 1 RPing can be done just through talking as they go on. Especially because Jyren doesn't know much and wouldn't really have much to say other than minor differences. Of course, they probably WILL talk some, but I don't think forcing it is a good idea...let it happen when it happens, and I think as side comments as they're adventuring is best.





Thats what I meand. Only you said it better, thanx!


----------



## Rayex (Oct 7, 2004)

Ok, now Merion and Rashak are at the south gate. And I guess Jyren will join them shortly. Hazrael need to finnish the business at Morns place (it takes place befor Jyren comes back), then we're off for the adventure, yay!


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 7, 2004)

you said i got 5 elf bane arrows, did i also manage to purchase 40 regular arrows and an additional quiver?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 7, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> you said i got 5 elf bane arrows, did i also manage to purchase 40 regular arrows and an additional quiver?




Yeah. It was a weapons shop, ofcourse they had it. Just forgot to mention it, cause I didnt see the edition until after i did the post 
You've got the arrows and the quiver on the sheet though.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, I'm back. 

In the interest of avoiding backtracking and unnecessary hold-ups, I'm assuming, someone brought a horse for Merion. Of course this can be changed, if desired.

About my posting habits ... I'll probably post coming back from school (4-6 pm GMT) and again in the evening between 8 and 12 depending on individual circumstances. At the moment I have enough time to spare for several posts per day, but this may change. I hope, it won't.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 8, 2004)

About individual exchanges ... pms are a community supporter only feature on this board, so the obvious way is out. I'd say, resolve it per email, icq, msn, irc or whatever is at hand, when the issue comes up.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, you got the horse. Just a clarification, there are no villages around the crypts, only a few farms, homesteads etc.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 8, 2004)

how well do i know the area near the crypts (knowlege: geography +11)?


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 9, 2004)

I was thinking about Sunstone (on the map), which looks like a village or something. All that matters is to see a few locals and/or assess the damage that the raiders have done.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 9, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> I was thinking about Sunstone (on the map), which looks like a village or something. All that matters is to see a few locals and/or assess the damage that the raiders have done.




Sunstone = Ruins of an old castle.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 9, 2004)

So here's what you gonna do: Contact some of the locals in the arrea around the crypts, and then look at some of the raided farms etc? This will take a few hours, including the time it takes to travel the few miles.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 9, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> how well do i know the area near the crypts (knowlege: geography +11)?





You know that few live close to the crypts. the few farms in close proximity are probably the ones raided. The arrea in itself consist mostly of hills, most of wich you can find ruins and pieces of old farms, walls, etc. Probably remnants from old. You've never been to the crypts yourself, but you've been in the area.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, Merion's list of priorities goes something like:

1. Find survivors and question them or find unburied corpses (preferrably drow) and question _them_.

2. Take a look at one of the raided farms (probably would include [1]).

3. Ask some local about the area, about the crypts, etc.


The third point is not that important, but if 1. and 2. are manageable before dark, that's, what Merion will advocate. Assuming normal circumstances the party could reach the crypts in about one and a half hours, so making a few deviations should be no problem. 

Thus far Merion's take on the situation.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 9, 2004)

There are no survirors from the raided farms. The killed farmers have all been buried. The locals try not to think of what has happened, and hope the Lord will solve the problem. Finding a raided farm should be easy, so I guess that's what you'll do first then.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 9, 2004)

There's value in every detail


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 10, 2004)

I'd like to add, that the scene I described earlier, where Merion casts _mage armor_ occurs shortly after the party starts off towards the ruined farm.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm assuming Haz didnt find anyhting of not at the farmhouse?

Do the footprints lead directly to the crypts, or do they lead to the stone buildings or to the ruined buildings?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 11, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> I'm assuming Haz didnt find anyhting of not at the farmhouse?
> 
> Do the footprints lead directly to the crypts, or do they lead to the stone buildings or to the ruined buildings?





Only thing of interest was the prints in the windows in the bedroom.

They lead pretty much directly to the crypts, leading around a few hills, but in a general eastward fashion.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 11, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Only thing of interest was the prints in the windows in the bedroom.
> 
> They lead pretty much directly to the crypts, leading around a few hills, but in a general eastward fashion.



 East or west?  [/TPK provoking comment]


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 11, 2004)

"Hey, how about we all go west and forget about this stupid drow thing? We have 2k gp already ..." 

(lightning strikes)


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 11, 2004)

What time is it currently? I'm assuming early afternoon ...


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 12, 2004)

How do you DM search checks?  I know there's been some argument over whether taking 20 on search checks is good for the game, as it lets the DM choose whether the trap is found or not.  Am i allowed to take 20, take 10, or must I (you) roll?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 12, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> How do you DM search checks?  I know there's been some argument over whether taking 20 on search checks is good for the game, as it lets the DM choose whether the trap is found or not.  Am i allowed to take 20, take 10, or must I (you) roll?




Well, that's really up to you. If I roll, I follow the die, if you take 20, I might be evil.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 12, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> What time is it currently? I'm assuming early afternoon ...




Your assumption is correct.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 12, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> East or west?  [/TPK provoking comment]






Yes...


----------



## silentspace (Oct 12, 2004)

nothing to see here


----------



## Rayex (Oct 13, 2004)

Dakkareth, I've been thinking about your special ability. Seeing as the others all got limitations for their use of their special abilities, I figured you'd get some as well. Also, it is quite a powerfull thing you've got there, so unlimited use of it would be overpowered (more so than the party already is!). So here is what I'm thinking: You can use it for a total of rounds equal to your Int modifier each day. When you activate it, you see everything as in 3rd round of Detect Undead spell, so you wont need more than 1 round using it for figuring out whats there or not.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm fine with that. It wasn't until recently, that I realized, just how powerful it would be - I was thinking all along the lines of 'man, that would be cool for a necromancer' 

Edit: Once per int mod is still a lot, but *I* won't complain.  Anyway, scrap off two uses for today.

Mmhh, now I *would* have a use for darkvision/etc spells, but that's life for you


----------



## Rayex (Oct 13, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> I'm fine with that. It wasn't until recently, that I realized, just how powerful it would be - I was thinking all along the lines of 'man, that would be cool for a necromancer'
> 
> Edit: Once per int mod is still a lot, but *I* won't complain.  Anyway, scrap off two uses for today.
> 
> Mmhh, now I *would* have a use for darkvision/etc spells, but that's life for you




Well, one ROUND per int modifier. there might be times where you might want to use it more than one round you know


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 13, 2004)

I did get that - I was but referring to the most basic function. 

Coming to think of it, I have a few more questions:

1. _Merion's Possess Undead_ is mainly designed to be for scouting and attacking from a position of strength (destroying the vessel doesn't mean death), but of course there's an important question regarding this: Can a skeleton speak? I asked this question on the WotC boards and got mixed results (http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=321164), so it's up to you ...

2. How do you handle summoning spells? According to some errata any _summon undead_ spell can summon undead of up to caster level +1 HD. Can I simply pull creatures from the MM, make them skeletons or zombies and summon them within the limits of the spell or is there some limited list of options you'd allow?

3. Profit! Erh ... there was some third question or something, but I don't remember. Mmhh, I figure there's no chance of a retrograde spell list adjustment due to the change to _spirit sight_? That wasn't the question I had in mind, but it's as good as any.

That would be all for now


----------



## Rayex (Oct 15, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> I did get that - I was but referring to the most basic function.
> 
> Coming to think of it, I have a few more questions:
> 
> ...




1: I'll allow it for possessed skeletons only.
2: I dont have any limited list, no. So doing it the way you describe is OK.
3: Adjust your spell-list. When we come to the first battle, you're stuck with the spells you've got.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 15, 2004)

Int: - is a little low for independant speech, no question 

As for my spell list: 


> 1x Merion’s Negative Disruption(10): 500 & 20XP




I notized, that I erroneously calculated the prize for two scrolls but took only one in the end. This means, I can add _darkvision_ to my second level list without dropping another spell.


Sorry for making so much hassle - I haven't played in a long time


----------



## Rayex (Oct 15, 2004)

No problem Dakkareth, I'll update your character right now


----------



## Rayex (Oct 22, 2004)

Oh, yeah. Marching order? If any?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 22, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah. Marching order? If any?



 I say we ramble in without any plan at all! 

Jyren's probably best in the middle somewhere...


----------



## silentspace (Oct 22, 2004)

I was thinking Rashak would follow Hazrael 50' behind.  I peeked at his character sheet, and he's 5 points better than Rashak in both hide and move silently, so having him lead by that distance will hopefully counteract Rashak's relative stumbling.  Rashak's move speed is 50, so he can close the distance really quick.  By the same logic, the spellcasters would follow some distance behind Rashak, using the distance for protection.  So Hazrael would retreat and fire arrows as Rashak charges forward.  Its the standard scouting rogue, backup fighter scenario, with Hazrael being a lot tougher than the standard rogue.

Or if Jyren (and presumabley Merion) want to be in the middle, that would mean Rashak brings up the rear.  He'll be right behind the spellcasters, as he's stealthier than they are anyway, and he'll best be able to protect them.

Or if Hazrael feels safer with Rashak next to him, or just behind him, he'll do that also.

What do the others think.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 23, 2004)

i feel okay leading by 50 ft or so, and i dont think haz would want to be next to rashak for long amounts of time.  more metagaming, haz's saves and hp should be enough to not be instakilled, and he can heal himself.  ill lead


----------



## Rayex (Oct 23, 2004)

Ok. And I'll assume you'll check out each room you find, before moving on. Not a thoroughly search, but you have a look before deciding if its worth investigating more, right?


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 23, 2004)

Yeah.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 29, 2004)

yeah, i thought my search ranks were good too, which is why i got nimble fingers instead of skill focus.  first, am i missing some part of the equation; and second, would you consider allowing me to swap feats without rewriting what has happened so far?

id understand if you answer no, but i just thought that my search score was high enough.

thx


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2004)

We'll have to pick up an elixir of vision or two, if we get a chance.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

Low rolls do happen...sometimes often.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 29, 2004)

What I meant was that your search score is not that high compared to what you'd need to find the magical traps. to find the two traps you¨didnt find, you needed a roll of more than a 15... you nearly found the last one though. If you want to change a feat or two to get a better search score, I'll allow it. From what I see coming, I dont think its really that necesarry. I would suggest getting more ranks in search whenever you are able too.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 29, 2004)

I'll return late this evening but 'till then I'll be away (my mother's birthday). Merion will simply go along an check everything within range for magic 

Edit: The search DC for a _greater glyph of warding is 31_ - that's by no means easy, so don't be hating of Lady Luck


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 29, 2004)

i just wish lady luck wasn't hating me...i guess ill keep my feats as are...thanks for heads up rayex


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 7, 2004)

*Rules discussion*

In my position as resident expert on the undead I took a quick peek into the SRD (don't kill me ) and found this:



> Ghost:
> _Horrific Appearance (Su)_: Any living creature within 60 feet that views a ghost must succeed on a Fortitude save or immediately take 1d4 points of Strength *damage*, 1d4 points of Dexterity *damage*, and 1d4 points of Constitution *damage*. A creature that successfully saves against this effect cannot be affected by the same ghost’s horrific appearance for 24 hours.




And this:



> *Restoration, Lesser*
> Conjuration (Healing)
> Level: Clr 2, Drd 2, Pal 1
> Components: V, S
> ...




I read this as _lesser restoration_ being able to restore 1d4 points of the ability damage suffered by Jyren. Am I overlooking something? Of course this specimen may be different from the 'standard' one ...

Dakkareth, _not trying to be a rules lawyer_


----------



## Rayex (Nov 7, 2004)

I am aware that regular _Horrific Appearance _ and _Corrupting gaze_ does ability *damage.* However, this woman ghost does ability *drain* with both her attacks, for some reason. I'll put it up as errata, and Jyren now suffers from ability *damage.*


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 7, 2004)

> *Of* course this specimen may *be* different from *the* 'standard' one ...




*shrugs*


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 15, 2004)

Quick question, Rayex: How do you handle the possible consequences of _Contact other Plane_? (link goes to SRD)

The way I see it Merion has quite a good chance to come out on top, but a really unlucky roll could still get him. _Greater restoration_ would probably help, but we have no immediate access to that. But would _restoration_ or _break enchantment_? The rules situation is a little confused ...


----------



## Rayex (Nov 15, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Quick question, Rayex: How do you handle the possible consequences of _Contact other Plane_? (link goes to SRD)
> 
> The way I see it Merion has quite a good chance to come out on top, but a really unlucky roll could still get him. _Greater restoration_ would probably help, but we have no immediate access to that. But would _restoration_ or _break enchantment_? The rules situation is a little confused ...





Hmm.... I agree that a Greater Restoration should fix it. As for Break Enchantment or Restoration... I would say a Restoration will restore one of the abilities, and you will be able to cast spells. The other ability will still suffer a -8 for the apropriate time. Sounds fair, or?


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 15, 2004)

> I would say a Restoration will restore one of the abilities, and you will be able to cast spells. The other ability will still suffer a -8 for the apropriate time. Sounds fair, or?




Well, according to the text (most likely a 2e holdover :\) it's not a penality, nor ability damage, nor drain, but a 'decrease' to 8, whatever that is - this condition not being listed in the rules was the main source of my uncertainty.

I'm perfectly fine with your ruling though, even if you change it again. I just needed to know in order to gauge, how Merion would see CoP - just another divination, a somewhat risky tool or a potentially deadly (indirectly anyway) straw to grasp for in desperate situations. Being more flexible than _commune_ there should be a drawback and the risk that remains even with a means to remove the very harsh spellcasting loss is IMO appropriate. Plus it's a fun mental image to interrupt some god and get slapped in return. 

Mmhhh, I only now noticed, that we're playing in the FR and I spoke about Merion feeling some philosophical connection to Wee Jas earlier. Maybe I should read up on what gods exist where ... never played a cleric   

(Can you tell I had a little to much time yesterday to think about all this? )

EDIT:
I realize that I'm being a little petulant, but wouldn't the negative energy plane coun't as 'appropriate' (as per the table) for matters concerning the dead and undead, just like you'd _contact_ the elemental plane of fire to ask about an efreet? Of course I'm perfectly fine with any call you might make about this change to the RAW.


Spoiler



I seem to be unable to restrain myself when it comes to such matters. I do claim artistic reasons instead of munchkinry, though - when I first skimmed over the table I blindly assumed it worked like that, thought 'Neat, that should be something Merion will like' and added it to the spell list for this kind of thing - petition the ancient lichs of the negative energy plane for secret knowledge, etc. And as in Planescape terminology the NEP belongs to the inner planes just like the elemental planes ...


*hides*


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 18, 2004)

*hint hint*


----------



## Rayex (Nov 20, 2004)

Um.... what?
You lost me about halfway through your post. *laughs*
But if I understand you correctly, you say that the negative energy plane is the right plane to contact when using CoP right?


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 20, 2004)

> Um.... what?




Heh . As I said, I had way too much time one afternoon and decided, I'd figure this out, before it comes up - maybe I was a little too stream-of-consciousness like ... 

1. The spell description of CoP is a little confusing, probably due to 2e holdovers.
2. Thus the question about removing the 'decrease', a condition that is *only* mentioned in the CoP description.
3. I'm fine with your decision. 
4. (Maybe you should worry )

5. When I skimmed over the CoP text, I *thought* it worked like I described.
6. By the rules-as-written it doesn't.
7. Thus my question about houseruling it.
8. The consequence would be, that divinations about undead become much less risky / are more likely to succeed.
9. Flavor and cosmology wise it's cool IMO, balance-wise it depends. CoP is powerful as it is and _commune_ might suffer in comparison. OTOH undead are a pretty specific subject, so it might not influence the comparison at all. Your call.
10. I feel a little guilty about suggesting houserule stuff again 

A little more structured this time


----------



## Rayex (Nov 20, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> 5. When I skimmed over the CoP text, I *thought* it worked like I described.
> 6. By the rules-as-written it doesn't.
> 7. Thus my question about houseruling it.
> 8. The consequence would be, that divinations about undead become much less risky / are more likely to succeed.
> ...




I'm kinda unsure of what you want the houserule to be...


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 20, 2004)

Too long, too short, to chaotic, too ordered. I can't seem to get it right 

Anyway, if you look in the table for contactable planes in the spell description it goes like this (much left out):

```
Plane Contacted  	Avoid Int/Cha Decrease 	True Answer 	Don’t Know 
Elemental Plane 	DC 7/1 week 	01–34 	35–62 	
   (appropriate) 	(DC 7/1 week) 	(01–68) (69–75) 	
Positive/Negative Energy Plane 	DC 8/1 week 	01–39 	40–65 	
Astral Plane 	DC 9/1 week 	01–44 	45–67
```

So if your question is about the usual powers of efreet, you'd have a 44% chance to get a good answer, when contacting the Astral Plane. If you contacted the Plane of Fire, this chance would rise to 68%, because it is the appropriate Inner Plane regarding information about the efreet.

My idea was to extend this to the Negative Energy Plane. Thus if you contacted a creature on the NEP about the number of undead in the area (for example), you'd have a 68% chance to get a true answer as opposed to a 44% contacting someone on the Astral Plane, because it's the 'appropriate' plane - the powers inhabiting the NEP would know more about such matters than some random power sitting on the Astral.


----------



## Rayex (Nov 20, 2004)

ah, ok. Yes, I'll alow it. After all, if I want I can roll whatever I want... *evil grin*


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 20, 2004)

Between false answers, random answers and *lies* the truth can be hard to find. But so far the dead have been most forthright with Merion. You just don't lie to someone you call 'master'   
Liches and gods ... well, they'll see soon enough


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 20, 2004)

(Freak thing, double post this far apart?)


----------



## Rayex (Dec 1, 2004)

dakkareth said:
			
		

> OOC:
> The greater spell penetration feat raises Merion's bonus to spell penetration checks to 4, just for future reference.




True, but Merion don't have the Greater Spell Penetration. 

Merion's Feats:
Feats:
When Ticho is within 5 ft. - Alertness
Bonus Human - Empower Spell
Wizard lvl 1 - Scribe Scroll 
*Lvl 1 - Spell Penetration*
Lvl 3 - Spell Focus (Necromancy)
Wizard lvl 5 - Craft Wonderous Item
Lvl 6 - Greater Spell Focus (Necromancy)
Lvl 9 - Improved Counterspell
Wizard lvl 10 - Silent Spell


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 1, 2004)

Umm, damn. I was looking at my writeup, where he does have it. It seems, I f***ed up my number of feats and didn't notice, when you corrected the number by dropping GSP in the *official sheet*.


----------



## Rayex (Dec 1, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Umm, damn. I was looking at my writeup, where he does have it. It seems, I f***ed up my number of feats and didn't notice, when you corrected the number by dropping GSP in the *official sheet*.




Yeah, I remember that you had one feat that you shouldn't have. I am not sure if I asked you what feat you wanted to drop or not. If you want GSP instead of one of the other feats, I'll allow it. Ain't I nice


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 1, 2004)

In that case I'll take greater spell penetration over silent spell. It was more of an afterthought anyway ...


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 2, 2004)

How much room is there in the tunnel? How many combatants can attack the roper at once? Or more specifically, if I summon a few size large undead, can they participate without making a mess of the situation?


----------



## Rayex (Dec 2, 2004)

This tunnel is between 10 and 15 feet wide. the roper has a space of 10 ft, so the tunnel is pretty much cramped that way. It attack from behind, after all 4 had passed by, so the way back is pretty  much covered by it by now.


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 2, 2004)

As there are only five important things I should be doing right now, I drew up a little map - is this how the situation looks? The tunnel is probably too wide in the map, but it doesn't matter anyway - unless I have a line of sight/effect to a place behind the roper, summoning is out.


----------



## Rayex (Dec 2, 2004)

Pretty much right, yeah. Only the roper is to the north, and you're to the south...


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 2, 2004)

Is it possible to move into a position, where summoning a creature behind the roper or at least targetting a point behind it is viable?


----------



## Rayex (Dec 2, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Is it possible to move into a position, where summoning a creature behind the roper or at least targetting a point behind it is viable?





umm..... yeah, it is. 

Darn, I should have some proggie to make maps in... would make battle easier.


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 2, 2004)

I used Paint 

On the WotC site there's a thread with links for DMs - there are some map thingies around there. Alternatively you could just create a thread - I'm sure there's a great number of people using such progams, especially among the PbP-veterans.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice map.  That roper is BIG!  

Anyway, I see that Rashak is already adjacent to the roper, so instead of entering a dervish dance, he'll just full attack.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 2, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> umm..... yeah, it is.
> 
> Darn, I should have some proggie to make maps in... would make battle easier.



 I use Excel. Simple maps but they work. Any spreadsheet program could do it.


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 2, 2004)

Heheheh ... I was thinking about this spell the moment I read that Merion got grappled. Fight fire with fire and grapplers with grappling tentacles of otherworldly and highly dubious origin 

Actually I was less than sure about Rashak's position relative to the roper, whose size wasn't that clear to me either (but I figured, if it faked being the wall, it must be quite big). But as Rayex hasn't protested ...


----------



## Rayex (Dec 4, 2004)

If DemonAtheist is out of the game, what do you suggest we'd do? 
And how long do you think we should wait untill deciding he is really out? Been 2,5 weeks now since he last logged on.


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 4, 2004)

As community supporter you can do searches - maybe he said something in a post before he disappeared? He didn't notify us anyway, so I'd hazard the guess, that he lost interest or had some catastrophe happening to him.

I'm for putting up the [Recruiting] tag again and look for another player. IF DemonAtheist returns AND still wants to play, we can still decide what to do about it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, I just checked through the member lists and found the list of his last posts. The last two were in this game, and the other games he's in he didn't say anything about disappearing in. So looks like he's just gone 'poof'


----------



## Rayex (Dec 4, 2004)

As far as I could find, he gave no forewarning before he disapeared. I sent a message to our alternate, telling him we got an opening for the Rogue character. If he does not want it, I'll open for recruitment.


----------



## Rayex (Dec 4, 2004)

Update:
He accepted!


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 4, 2004)

We got an alternate? Interesting, I forgot about that.

Welcome,  johnsemlak


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 6, 2004)

Bump


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 6, 2004)

Still getting my charcter ready.

Actually, if the DM could answer a question.

Would a Level 5 Rogue-Fighter Gestalt character, plus 5 rogue levels, be OK?

As I understand it, I would essentially be a level 10 Rogue, with 5 levels of Fighter HD, Feats, and BAB.

What would the BAB of the Character be?

Assuming this basic model is OK, I'll try to have it up tonight


----------



## Rayex (Dec 6, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Still getting my charcter ready.
> 
> Actually, if the DM could answer a question.
> 
> ...




Yeah, that would be great john! 

As for abilities, do you want to use point buy, or do you want me to roll for you?

HP: 52
BAB: +9/+4
Fort save: 6
Ref save: 7
Will save: 3

All these are base, of course.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 6, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Yeah, that would be great john!
> 
> As for abilities, do you want to use point buy, or do you want me to roll for you?
> 
> ...



 I'll go ahead with hte point buy.


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 7, 2004)

Damn, 1:30am. Will post tomorrow.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 7, 2004)

Sorry for the delay guys.  Takes longer than I thought.

Here's the bare bones of my character so far; let me know how it is.

I still need to come up with all hte fluff, including the name, and tidy up a few things.  I'd like to also consider my selections in feats, equipment, and skills for a a bit.  Any advice would be welcome.

Race: Human
Rogue10/Fighter5 
Character Level: 10
5 Levels in Gestalt Rogue-Fighter

Str: 12
Dex: 20
Con: 14
Int:  14
Wis: 10
Cha: 8

HD: 5d10+10 + 5d6+10
HP: 72
BAB: +9/+4
Ranged Attack: +14/+9
Melee Attack: +10/+5
Initiative: +9
AC: 24 (17 Touch Attack)

Fort save: 6 + 2 = 8
Ref save: 7 + 5 = 12
Will save: 3 

Feats: 8 (3 Fighter Feats)
Weapon Focus: Longbow (Level 1)
Point Blank Shot (Level 1 Fighter Bonus Feat)
Improved Initiative (Human Bonus Feat)
Rapid Shot (Level 2 Fighter feat)
Weapon Finess (Level 3 Feat)
Weapon Specialization: Longbow (Level 4 Fighter Bonus Feat)
ManyShot (Level 6)
Precise Shot (Level 9)


Skills: (8+3 skill points per per level)

Dex:+5
Hide: 14 Ranks + 19
Move Silently: 14 Ranks +19
Escape Artist: 14 Ranks + 19
Balence" 14 Ranks: +19
Open Locks: 14 Ranks +19
Tumble: 14 Ranks +19

Int: +2
Search: 14 Ranks +16

_Wis: +0_
Spot: 14 Ranks: +14
Listen: 14 Ranks +14

Str: +1
Climb: 14 Ranks +15

Cha: -1
Use Magic Device: 14 Ranks +13

Armor: 
+2 Studded Leather (+5 Armor bonus, 25 lbs, 0 armor check penalty)

Weapons: 
+2 Composite Longbow (+1 STR Bonus)
Attack: +19/+14 (BAB 9/4 + 5 DEX + 2 Magic + 1 Weapon Focus +2 Gloves of Dex)
Damage: d8+3

20 Arrows
1 Extra Quiver 20 Arrows

+1 Rapier
Attack: +17/+12 (BAB 9/4 + 5 DEX + 1 Magic +2 Gloves of Dex)
Damage: d6+1

Items: 

+2 Studded Leather (4175 GP)
+2 Composite Longbow (8500)
+1 Rapier (2320)
Ring of Blinking (27,000)
Back of Holding Type 1 (2500)
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2000)
Ring of Protection +1 (2000)
Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4000)
Wand: Cure Light Wounds (750)


----------



## Rayex (Dec 7, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay guys.  Takes longer than I thought.
> 
> Here's the bare bones of my character so far; let me know how it is.
> 
> I still need to come up with all hte fluff, including the name, and tidy up a few things.  I'd like to also consider my selections in feats, equipment, and skills for a a bit.  Any advice would be welcome.




Looks good so far. Havn't done the math, I'll do that when its more or less done.
We are using defense bonus from UA. Your defense bonus is 9, and it doesn't stack with Armor bonus.
Also, have you thought about your special power?


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 9, 2004)

I've dropped the Rogue archer motif and have gone for a more standard melee rogue.  Updates to come.

I've thought up the background and my exptrodinary item.  Basically, he will be highly skilled in the use of a bola, which he inherited from his father.  Details to come.

*Calecan Four-fingered*

Race: Human (Illuskan)
Rogue10/Fighter5 
Character Level: 10
5 Levels in Gestalt Rogue-Fighter
AL Chaotic Good

Str: 12
Dex: 20 (18 at level 1; 19 at lvl 4; 20 at lvl 8) (22 with Gloves of Dexterity)
Con: 14
Int:  14
Wis: 10
Cha: 8

HD: 5d10+10 + 5d6+10
HP: 72
BAB: +9/+4
Ranged Attack: +16/+10
Melee Attack: +10/+5
Initiative: +9
AC: 24 (10 + 5 Armor + 5 Dex + 1 Gloves of Dex + 1 Ring + 2 Amulet)(16 Touch Attack)

Fort save: 6 + 2 = 8
Ref save: 7 + 5 +1 = 13
Will save: 3 

Feats: 8 (3 Fighter Feats)
Weapon Focus (Long Sword)(Level 1)
EWP: (Bola)  (Level 1 Fighter Bonus Feat)
Improved Initiative (Human Bonus Feat)
Weapon Finess (Level 2 Fighter feat)
Two weapon Fighting (Level 3 Feat)
Weapon Specialization: Long Sword (Level 4 Fighter Bonus Feat)
Dodge (Level 6)
Mobility(Level 9)


Skills: (8+3 skill points per per level)

Dex:+5
Hide: 14 Ranks + 19
Move Silently: 14 Ranks +19
Escape Artist: 14 Ranks + 19
Balence" 14 Ranks: +19
Open Locks: 14 Ranks +19
Tumble: 14 Ranks +19

Int: +2
Search: 14 Ranks +16

_Wis: +0_
Spot: 14 Ranks: +14
Listen: 14 Ranks +14

Str: +1
Climb: 14 Ranks +15

Cha: -1
Use Magic Device: 14 Ranks +13

Armor: 
+2 Studded Leather (+5 Armor bonus, 25 lbs, 0 armor check penalty)

Weapons: 

+2 Londsword
Attack: +18/+13 (BAB 9/4 + 5 DEX + 2 Magic +1 Weapon Focus +1 Gloves of Dex)
Damage: d8+3

Throwing Axe:
Attack +16/+14 (BAB 9/4 + 5 Dex + 1 Magic + 1 Gloves)

Mwk Light Crossbow
Attack: +16/11 (BAB 9/4 + 5 Dex +1 Mwk +1 Gloves) (also, +1 under 30')
Dmg: 1d8 (d8+1 under 30')

Items: 

+2 Studded Leather (4175 GP)
+2 Longsword Sword (8315)
+1 Throwing Axe (2308)
Mwk Light Crossbow (335 gp)
Ring of Invisibility (20,000)
Back of Holding Type 1 (2500)
Amulet of Natural Armor +2 (8000)
Ring of Protection +1 (2000)
Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4000)
Wand: Cure Light Wounds (750)


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 9, 2004)

*Background:*

When Calecan was very young up in a village in the North, the village was raided by Drow.  His parents and many of the villagers were killed, and he was taken prisoner, presumably to be sacrificed.

While traveling back to the underdark, Calecan proved to be far more resistant that the drow imagined.  Screaming and struggling the whole way, he then broke free and ran away.  One drow pursued him.  The drow caught up with him, and fed up, decided to kill the boy then and there.  He was raising his sword for hte kill when out of nowhere came and a whirling bola, which strangled the drow, and freed Calecan.

The rescuer, and lone villager, warrior, and adventurer, named Arn, took the boy as his son.  Together they travelled throughout the North in search of adventure.  He trained him in the the fighting arts, and in skills necessary for adventure.  They occasionally joined parties that ventured into the underdark.

Calecan has never forgotten the event that scarred his childhood.  He occasionally has nightmares about it.  He grew up with a deep hatred of hte drow.  He has since tempered his views slightly, but still views all drow with suspicion and dislike.

Arn, being much older than the boy, eventually retired, and settled in his home village in the North.  He gave Calecan one item, his bola, an ancestral gift.  Arn trained Calecan in the use of his Bola, a weapon he was a great expert in.


*Extraordinary ability/item* (all details to be approved/modified by the DM of course):

Calecan's bola is a masterwork weapon.  His mastery of it allows him to use his DEX bonus to make trip attacks. Calecan may also use the the bola to entagle victems as if they are hit by a net (i.e. he aims for the body rather than the legs).

(If you'll allow it, can I assume he can use this weapon w/o the EWF?  IF not, no biggie.; If you doen't like the idea of this weapon, I can think of something else.  I was thinking of possibly one of the exotic whips in EN Arsenal--Whips.  The main idea is an exotic weapon, which he larned to use from his adoptive father.)
*
Vital Stats:*
Age: 25 (started adventuring young)
Height: 6'
Weight: 160'
Hair: red
Eyes: grey


----------



## Rayex (Dec 10, 2004)

johnsemlak: Your character looks ok for now. I'll do all the maths and post him in the RG thread later this weekend. there will be some time before I will be able to write you into the story, but I think you'll be in, in a couple of weeks, tops. As for the bolas, cool idea. I'll allow it.


----------



## Rayex (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey guys. Sorry for the lack of posting these last week-and-a-half. I'm on my way out now, but I'll update tomorrow. Also, I've found a way to include the new character in the near future, yay! Cya all tomorrow!


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 18, 2004)

...


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 20, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## Rayex (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey guys!
Finally I was able to get to my friends house and post; I no longer has access to the internet at home. They tell me I will be back online in 2-3 weeks, so hopefully that is true. In the meantime I won't be able to continue, so a holiday-break seems a good thing now. I'll be back in 2-3 weeks! (Atleast, that is what my internet provider tells me... )  :\


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 26, 2004)

So .... just bumping this for convenience sake.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 1, 2005)

And I'm bumping to also say that I'm alive and well. Shouldn't be too long until Rayex's back...


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 1, 2005)

... and there I thought, it was time already. 

I will be away from the 6. to the 9.1. btw. :s


----------



## Rayex (Jan 2, 2005)

And, yay! It's soon done!

I'll be back again in the next 3 or 4 days! Yay! See ya then


----------



## Rayex (Jan 6, 2005)

And I'm back online!
I just woke up, and am heading for work now, but I'll update when I get home, and get some of the things that need doing out of the way! Looking foreward to continuing!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 24, 2005)

New server bump! Rayex, you still alive?


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 24, 2005)

I do hope so 

And by the way, I've come here by way of the link in the email notifying me about a post in a subscribed thread


----------



## silentspace (Mar 24, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard, Dakkareth, you guys still here? I recently got a copy of this adventure. I searched around on the internet and found some conversions to 3.5 too. Not everything was converted, but a lot was. So I was thinking about maybe continuing the game, with just you two and Rashak as an NPC, what do you think?


----------



## Dakkareth (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm still here. 

I'm going to join my newfound RL group in the City of the Spider Queen, though (they're halfway in already), likely progressing at a much faster pace ...


----------

